# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Josif Visarionovic STALIN.

## Toro

Joseph Stalin




Josif Vissarionovich Dzhugashvili (Russian: Èîñèô Âèññàðèîíîâè÷ Äæóãàøâèëè) (December 21, 1879 - March 5, 1953), better known as Joseph Stalin (Èîñèô Ñòàëèí; Iosif Stalin is a stricter but seldom used transliteration) was the second leader of the Soviet Union. He was also known as Koba (also a Georgian folk hero; see: Koba). The name Stalin (derived from combining Russian stal, "steel" with Lenin) originally was a conspiratorial nickname; however, it stuck with him and he continued to call himself Stalin after the Russian Revolution. Stalin is also reported to have used at least a dozen other names for the purpose of secret communications, but for obvious reasons most of them remain unknown. 

Stalin is widely regarded as one of history's worst tyrants, responsible for massive repression of his people and for millions of deaths. However, many Russians, especially elderly Russians, see Stalin as a national hero and a great leader. 





Childhood and early years
Born in Gori, Georgia to illiterate peasant parents (who had been serfs at birth), his harsh spirit has been blamed by some on severe beatings by his father, inspiring vengeful feelings towards anyone in a position to wield power over him (perhaps, it is speculated, also a reason he became a revolutionary). His mother set him on a path to become a priest, and he studied Russian Orthodox Christianity until he was nearly twenty. 

His involvement with the socialist movement began at seminary school, from which he was expelled in 1899. From then on he worked for a decade with the political underground in the Caucasus, facing repeated arrest and exile to Siberia between 1902 and 1917. He adhered to Vladimir Lenin's doctrine of a strong centralist party of "professional revolutionaries". His practical experience made him useful in Lenin's Bolshevik party, gaining him a place on its Central Committee in January 1912. 


Rise to power
Initially opposed to the overthrow of Aleksandr Kerensky's provisional government in the Russian Revolution of 1917, Stalin was won over to Lenin's position following the latter's return from exile in April, but played only a secondary role in the Bolsheviks' seizure of power on November 7. Stalin spent his first years after the Revolution in a number of senior administrative posts within the government and party apparatus, becoming in April 1922 general secretary of the ruling Communist Party, a post which he subsequently built up into the most powerful in the country. 

After Lenin's death in January 1924, a triumvirate of Stalin, Kamenev, and Zinoviev governed the party, placing themselves ideologically between Trotsky (on the left wing of the party) and Bukharin (on the right). 

During this period, Stalin advanced the policy of building Socialism in One Country, in contrast to Trotsky's theory of Permanent Revolution and prioritisation of revolution in other countries. Stalin would quickly switch sides and join with Bukharin. Together, they fought a new opposition of Trotsky, Kamenev, and Zinoviev. By 1928 (the first year of the Five-Year Plans) Stalin was supreme among the leadership, and the following year, Trotsky was exiled. From then on, Stalin can be said to have exercised control over the party and the country, although this was not complete until the Great Purge of 1936-1938. 


Stalin and Changes in Soviet Society
Stalin replaced Lenin's market socialist New Economic Policy with a system of centrally-ordained Five-Year Plans, which called for a highly ambitious program of state guided crash industrialization, and collectivization of agriculture. In spite of early breakdowns and failures, the first two Five-Year Plans achieved rapid industrialisation from a very low economic base. Russia, generally ranked as the poorest nation in Europe before 1914, now industrialized at a phenomenal rate, far surpassing Germany's pace of industrialization in the 19th century and Japan's earlier in the 20th. 

With no seed capital, little foreign trade, and barely any modern industry to start with, Stalin's regime financed industrialisation by both restraining consumption on the part of ordinary Soviet citizens, to ensure capital went for re-investment into industry, and by ruthless extraction of wealth from the peasantry. 




Stalin had a vast cult of personality.Stalin's regime moved to force collectivisation of agriculture. The theory behind collectivisation was that it would replace the small-scale un-mechanised and inefficient farms, that were then commonplace in the Soviet Union, with large-scale mechanised farms that would produce food far more efficiently. 

Theoretically, landless peasants were to be the biggest beneficiaries from collectivisation, it promised an opportunity to take an equal share in the labour, and in its rewards. For those with property, however, collectivisation meant giving it up to the collective farms and selling most of the food that they produced at artificially low prices (set by the state) with only the bare minimum left for themselves. 

Collectivisation meant the destruction of a centuries-old way of life, and alienation from control of the land and its produce. Collectivisation also meant a drastic drop in living standards for many peasants, and it faced widespread and often violent resistance among the peasantry. 

In an attempt to overcome this resistance Stalin's regime used shock brigades to coerce reluctant peasants into joining the collective farms between 1929 and 1933 . In response to this many peasants preferred to destroy their animals rather than give them over to collective farms, which produced a major drop in food production. 

Stalin blamed this drop in food production on Kulaks (rich peasants) who he believed were capitalistic parasites who were organising resistance to collectivisation. All Kulaks who resisted collectivisation were to be shot, transported to Gulag prison camps or deported to remote areas of the country. In reality however, the term "Kulak" was a loose term to describe anyone who opposed collectivisation, which included many peasants who were anything but rich. 

Most historians agree that the disruption caused by collectivization was largely responsible for major famines which caused up to 5 million deaths in 1932-33, particularly in Ukraine and the lower Volga region, at a time when the Soviet Union continued to export millions of tonnes of grain on world markets. 

Stalin's regime placed heavy emphasis on the provision of basic medical services. Campaigns were carried out against typhus, cholera, and malaria; the number of doctors was increased as rapidly as facilities and training would permit; and death and infant mortality rates steadily decreased. Education was also dramatically expanded, with many more Russians learning to read and write, and higher education expanded. The generation that grew up under Stalin also saw a major expansion in job opportunities, especially for women. 


Purges
Stalin consolidated near-absolute power afterwards with the Great Purge against his suspected political and ideological opponents, most notably the old Bolshevik cadres. Measures used against them ranged from imprisonment in work camps of the Gulag prison administration to execution after show trials or assassination (such as that of Trotsky and, some allege, Leningrad party chief Sergei Kirov). Thousands of people merely suspected of opposing Stalin's regime were killed or imprisoned. Stalin is said to have personally signed 40,000 death warrants of suspected opponents of the regime. 

During this period, the practice of mass arrest, torture, and imprisonment or execution without trial of anyone suspected by the secret police of opposing Stalin's regime became commonplace. By the KGB's own estimates, 681,692 people were shot during 1937-38 (although many historians think that this was an undercount) and millions of people were transported to Gulag work camps. 

Several show trials were held in Moscow to serve as examples for the trials that local courts were expected to carry out elsewere in the country. There were four key trials during this period: the Trial of the Sixteen (August 1936); Trial of the Seventeen (January 1937); the trial of Red Army generals, including Marshal Tukhachevsky (June 1937); and finally the Trial of the Twenty One (including Bukharin) in March 1938. 

Trotsky's August 1940 assassination in Mexico, where he had lived in exile since 1936, eliminated the last of Stalin's opponents among the former Party leadership. Only two members of the "Old Bolsheviks" (Lenin's Politburo) now remained - Stalin himself and his foreign minister Vyacheslav Molotov. 

It is believed by most historians that with the famines, forced migrations, state terrorism, prison and labor camp mortality and political purges, Stalin and his colleagues were responsible for the deaths of millions. How many millons died under Stalin is greatly disputed. Although no official figures have been released by the Soviet or Russian governments, most estimates put the figure at between eight and twenty million. Comparison of the 1926-39 census results suggests 5-10 million deaths in excess of what would be normal in the period, mostly through famine in 1931-34. The highest estimates put the figure as high as 50 million from the 1920s to the 1950s. 


World War II
In August 1939 Stalin agreed to the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact with Nazi Germany which divided Eastern Europe into the two powers' respective spheres of influence. In June 1941, however, Hitler broke the pact and invaded the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa. Stalin had not expected this and the Soviet Union was largely unprepared for this invasion. Until the last moment, Stalin had sought to avoid any obvious defensive preparation which might provoke German attack, in the hope of buying time to modernize and strengthen his military forces. Even after the attack commenced Stalin appeared unwilling to accept the fact and, according to some historians, was too stunned to react appropriately for a number of days. 

The Nazis initially made huge advances, capturing or killing hundreds of thousands of Soviet troops. The earlier execution of many of the Red Army's experienced generals in the Red Army had a severely negative effect on Russia's ability to organise defences. In response on November 6, 1941, Stalin addressed the Soviet Union for only the second time during his three-decade rule (the first time was earlier that year on July 2). He stated that even though 350,000 troops were killed in German attacks so far, that the Germans have lost 4.5 million soldiers (a wildly false lie) and that Soviet victory was near. The Soviet Red Army did in fact put up fierce resistance, but during the war's early stages was largely ineffective against the better-equipped and trained Nazi forces until the invaders were halted and then driven back before Moscow (December 1941). 

Stalin's Order No. 227 of July 27, 1942 illustrates the ruthlessness with which he sought to stiffen army resolve: all those who retreated or otherwise left their positions without orders to do so were to be summarily shot. In the war's opening stages, the retreating Red Army also sought to deny resources to the enemy through a scorched earth policy of destroying the infrastructure and food supplies of areas before the Germans could seize them. Unfortunately, this, along with abuse by German troops, caused starvation and suffering among the civilian population that was left behind. 

The Soviets bore the brunt of civilian and military losses in World War II. Between 21 and 28 million Soviets, most of them civilians, died in the "Great Patriotic War", as the Soviets called the German-Soviet conflict. Civilians were rounded up and burned or shot in many cities occupied by the Nazis. The Nazis considered Slavs to be "sub-human", ranking the killings in the eyes of many as ethnically targeted mass murder, or genocide. The conflict left a huge deficit of men of the wartime fighting-age generation in Russia. As a result, to this day, World War II is remembered very vividly in Russia, and May 9, Victory Day, is one of its biggest national holidays. 



Post-war era
Following World War II Stalin's regime installed friendly Communist-led satellite governments in the countries that the Soviet army had occupied, including Poland, East Germany, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria, the later "Communist Bloc" allied from 1955 in the Warsaw Pact. Stalin saw this as a necessary step to protect the Soviet Union, and ensure that it was surrounded by countries with freindly "puppet" governments, to act as a "buffer" against any future invaders, a reversal of inter-war western hopes for a sympathetic Eastern European Cordon sanitaire against Communism. 

But this action convinced many in the west that the Soviet Union intended to spread communism across the world. The relations between the Soviet Union and its former World War II western allies soon broke down, and gave way to a prolonged period of tension and distrust between east and west known as the Cold War. 

At home Stalin presented himself as a great wartime leader who had led the USSR to victory against the Germans. Internally his repressive policies continued, but never reached the extremes of the 1930s. Stalin had, according to some, prepared a new wave of arrests and executions aimed at "cosmopolitans," a code word for Jews, in 1953, but died before implementing his plans. 

On March 1, 1953, after an all-night dinner with interior minister Lavrenty Beria and future premiers Georgi Malenkov, Nikolai Bulganin and Nikita Khrushchev, Stalin collapsed. He died four days later, on March 5, 1953, at the age of 73. Officially, the cause of death was listed as a cerebral hemorrhage. His body was left in state in Lenin's Tomb until October 31, 1961. The political memoirs of Vyacheslav Molotov, published in 1993, claimed Beria had boasted to Molotov that he poisoned Stalin. 


Policies and accomplishments
Under Stalin the Soviet Union was industrialized to the point that by the time of World War II the Soviet industrial-military complex was able to help resist the German invasion. Unfortunately, this had been achieved at a staggering cost in human lives. 

While the social and economic transformations over which he presided laid the foundations for the USSR's emergence as a global superpower, much of Stalin's conduct of Soviet affairs was subsequently repudiated by his successors in the Communist Party leadership, notably in his denunciation by Khrushchev in February 1956. His successors were not, on the other hand, able to wean themselves from the basic principles on which Stalin based his rule -- the political monopoly of the Communist Party presiding over a command economy, relying on force to maintain its position at home and abroad.

----------

valentinarushit (16-04-2014)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Toro:

Me pelqejn temat qe keni hapur te Historia.

Do me vinte mire nese (kur te kishit kohe, dhe po te kishit deshire sigurisht) ta perkthenit edhe kete pjese.

Me respekt,
V.

PS: Poashtu, do kisha deshire te dija burimin e kesaj pjese.

----------


## nausika

Shume interesant artikulli i meparshem...

Kam gjetur nje faqe ne internet (quhet Degenerate Magazine) kur behet nje social commentary me fakte historike per disa nga diktatoret dhe kriminelet me me buj...Nje nga ata edhe Berria ose "dora e djathte" e Stalinit...

Sigurisht includohet edhe Enveri...


http://www.diacritica.com/degenerate/index.html

Lexim te mbare 

Nausika

----------


## Kryeplaku

Stalini eshte pa dyshim politikani me i madh qe nxorri Bashkimi Sovjetik. Mbase u tregua sadist edhe vrases i miliona njerezve por sidoqfte titullin "i hekurt" (Stalin) vetem ai e meritonte. Gjeti nje perandori te renuar dhe me vendos'shmeri dhe kokefortesi prej provinciali e beri BS superfuqi, arriti te korre fitore kundra Hitlerit, te nxjerre menjane fuqite e medha (Angli, France) dhe te abuzoje me SHBAn. Per vete e vej ne dyshim nese nje udheheqes tjeter ne ate kohe do mundej t'i jepte Moskes, me aq probleme te brendeshme, kontrollin e 2/3 te botes. Por Stalini arriti triumf edhe i vdekur, ai vdiq por la sosite e tij mbrapa. Pra sado problematik qe ishte do mbetet nje mit, dhe mbase per kete e meriton nje "bravo"! 

"Shtetet europiane jane industrialisht 100 vjet para nesh dhe ne do duhet qe ta mbulojme kete distance per 10 vjet" kjo ishte nje nga shprehjet e Stalinit kur morri udheheqjen , 1924, dhe Moska arriti me te vertet industrine europiane ne 1944 (per 20 vjet) dhe e kaloi ate. Ky ishte Stalini -e beri BS nga nje vend bujqesor ne fuqine me te madhe industriale- me te mirat dhe te keqijat e tij. Mbase po te jetonte Machiaveli do e kishte per idhull sepse Machiaveli dikur kishte thene "qellimi shenjteron mjetin", dhe Stalini ishte personi qe pa llogaritur koston dhe mjetin e arriti qellimin e tij!

----------


## Toro

> Stalini eshte pa dyshim politikani me i madh qe nxorri Bashkimi Sovjetik. Mbase u tregua sadist edhe vrases i miliona njerezve por sidoqfte titullin "i hekurt" (Stalin) vetem ai e meritonte. Gjeti nje perandori te renuar dhe me vendos'shmeri dhe kokefortesi prej provinciali e beri BS superfuqi, arriti te korre fitore kundra Hitlerit, te nxjerre menjane fuqite e medha (Angli, France) dhe te abuzoje me SHBAn. Per vete e vej ne dyshim nese nje udheheqes tjeter ne ate kohe do mundej t'i jepte Moskes, me aq probleme te brendeshme, kontrollin e 2/3 te botes. Por Stalini arriti triumf edhe i vdekur, ai vdiq por la sosite e tij mbrapa. Pra sado problematik qe ishte do mbetet nje mit, dhe mbase per kete e meriton nje "bravo"! 
> 
> "Shtetet europiane jane industrialisht 100 vjet para nesh dhe ne do duhet qe ta mbulojme kete distance per 10 vjet" kjo ishte nje nga shprehjet e Stalinit kur morri udheheqjen , 1924, dhe Moska arriti me te vertet industrine europiane ne 1944 (per 20 vjet) dhe e kaloi ate. Ky ishte Stalini -e beri BS nga nje vend bujqesor ne fuqine me te madhe industriale- me te mirat dhe te keqijat e tij. Mbase po te jetonte Machiaveli do e kishte per idhull sepse Machiaveli dikur kishte thene "qellimi shenjteron mjetin", dhe Stalini ishte personi qe pa llogaritur koston dhe mjetin e arriti qellimin e tij!


Bravo? Qe coi ne vdekje 50 milione njerez? Qe vdiq urie 2,5 milione fshatare ukrainas? Qe internoi dhe burgosi miliona te tjere?
Nuk e di ne cfare shkolle studion mor vlla, por zotesia e nje politikani nuk duket ne sa miliona njerez do te vrasi!
Qe mundi Hitlerin? Edhe kete merite do tia japesh nje injoranti qe nuk merrte vesh nga arti ushtarak?
Mjere Shqiperia nese neser pasneser bie ne duart tuaja!

----------


## Brari

krieplak.. te pata keshilluar njehere qe te lexosh me shjume.. 
Mirpo e sho qe  nuk ha pyka.. 
po te lexosh  behesh me njerzor e i shikon me mire gjerat..
deri tani po cfaqesh si lej fen..

----------


## Kryeplaku

Toro flamuri i pare qe u ngrit ne Berlin me renjen e Hitlerit ishte komunist/sovjetik (mbi Reistagun)! Saper te tjerat une Shqip fola!

----------


## darwin

ehe Kryeplak.. edhe Shqiperine e mori lumi pastaj! Apo ka me shume rendesi ai flamuri i ndyre i kuq ne Berlin ??

sa te papergjegjshem jeni kur flisni, cudi me ju..

----------


## Kryeplaku

> sa te papergjegjshem jeni kur flisni, cudi me ju..


Mos e ke fjalen, sa e papergjegjshme qe eshte Historia?



Problemi i Toros dhe i Brarit -per mendimin tim- eshte se megjithese kane shume njohuri historike i bashkojne ato me ambiciet dhe besimet e tyre politike, prandaj nuk do behen kurre historiane te mire (shpresoj ta marrin si keshille).

Edhe nje keshille tjeter Toros: kur i perserit fjalet e mija te lutem mos ia hiq thonjezat (nese kane) sepse ia heq te gjithe lezetin.



Beteja e StalinGradit :

After the narrow failure of Hitler's invasion of Russia in 1941 the German Army no longer had the strength and resources for a renewed offensive of that year's scale, but Hitler was unwilling to stay on the defensive and consolidate his gains. So he searched for an offensive solution that with limited means might promise more than a limited result. No longer having the strength to attack along the whole front, he concentrated on. the southern part, with the aim of capturing the Caucasus oil which each side needed if it was to maintain its full mobility. If he could gain that oil, he might subsequently turn north onto the rear of the thus immobilized Russian armies covering Moscow, or even strike at Russia's new war-industries that had been established in the Urals. The 1942 offensive was, however, a greater gamble than that of the previous year because, if it were to be checked, the long flank of this southerly drive would be exposed to a counterstroke anywhere along its thousand-mile stretch.

Initially, the German Blitzkrieg technique scored again - its fifth distinct and tremendous success since the conquest of Poland in 1939. A swift break-through was made on the Kursk-Kharkov sector, and then General Bwald von Kleist's 1st Panzer Army swept like a torrent along the corridor between the Don and the Donetz rivers. Surging across the Lower Don, gateway to the Caucasus, it gained the more westerly oilfields around Maikop in six weeks. 

The Russians' resistance had crumbled badly under the impact of the Blitzkrieg, and Kleist had met little opposition in the later stages of his drive. This was Russia's weakest hour. Only an  installment of her freshly raised armies was yet ready for action, and even that was very  short of equipment, especially artillery. 

Fortunately for Russia, Hitler split his effort between the Caucasus and Stalingrad on the Volga, gateway to the north and the Urals. Moreover when the first attacks on Stalingrad, by Paulus's 6th Army, were checked in mid-July, although narrowly checked, Hitler increasingly drained his forces in the Caucasus to reinforce the divergent attack on Stalingrad. This was by name, 'the city of Stalin' so Hitler could not bear to be defied by it - and became obsessed by it. He wore down his forces in the prolonged effort to achieve its capture, losing sight of his initial prime aim, the vital oil supplies of the Caucasus. When Kleist drove on from Maikop towards the main oilfields, his army met increasing resistance from local troops, fighting, now to defend their homes, while itself being depleted in favor of Paulus' bid to capture Stalingrad.

On August 23, 1942, precisely at 18:00, one thousand airplanes began to drop incendiary bombs on Stalingrad. In that city of 600,000 people, there were many wooden buildings, gas tanks and fuel tanks for industries. Stalingrad was heavily hit by air attack; one raid of 600 planes started vast fires and killed 40,000 civilians.

On August 23, the Wehrmacht was in the Stalingrad suburbs, German tanks reached the Volga river. At that time, the Soviet 62nd Army was not in the city yet. The first attacks of the German panzers were taken by a single division of NKVD and some workers from the city tractor factory.

When the Germans entered Stalingrad, they saw nothing but ruins. But surprisingly, there was life in those ruins, and that life didn't even think about surrender. The word "surrender" was not even in the vocabulary of Russian soldiers and civilians trapped in the city. Thousands of micro battles erupted all over the streets of what used to be a city just weeks ago. Everybody was fighting, everything was exploding, everywhere was death. Wehrmacht met the toughest resistance in those ruins, and Stalingrad came into the history of WWII as one of the worst experiences for the German army.

"The Germans obviously thought that the fate of the town had been settled," wrote Vasily Chuikov, the Russian commander. "We saw drunken Germans jumping down from their trucks, playing mouth organs, shouting like madmen and dancing on the pavements." They penetrated to within two hundred yards of his command post.

Hitler was already claiming total and impending victory (just like Napoleon once, in 1812). It looked like it was over But it was not. Germans met severe resistance in the streets of Stalingrad. They had to fight for every house. A German general said: "The mile, as a measure of distance, was replaced by the yard ..."

General Chuikov, the commander of Soviet 62nd Army, threw in every last reserve. Everything that could shoot was on the streets, everything that could fly was in the sky. But his troops were outnumbered and could not stop the German advancement. By the end of November the Wehrmacht cut through Stalingrad, cutting the 62nd Army in two parts. But that still did not mean the end of it. Shrinking and weakening, the Red Army was stubbornly fighting. Particularly severe clashes took place over the Mamaev Mound. The hill changed hands at least 8 times.

One house in Stalingrad was defended by a single platoon of sergeant Pavlov. That house, known as "Pavlovs house", became a symbol of determination of Russians to hold the city no matter what. Completely surrounded by Germans, Pavlovs soldiers were holding the constantly attacked house until the relief came. That intensive fighting was going on for 59 (fifty nine !!!) days. 

In many books on Stalingrad one can find the same quote over and over again. It is a record from the diary of 62nd Army, describing the intensity of fighting for the Central Station in Stalingrad, which changed hands fifteen times: "0800 Station in enemy hands. 0840 Station recaptured. 0940 Station retaken by enemy. 1040 Enemy ... 600 meters from Army command post  1320 Station in our hands."

"At the Central Station, a battalion of Soviet Guardsmen dug in behind smashed railroad cars and platforms. Bombed and shelled, 'the station buildings were on fire, the walls burst apart, the iron buckled'. The survivors moved to a nearby ruin where, tormented by thirst, they fired at drainpipes to see if any water would drip out. During the night, German sappers blew up the wall separating the room holding the Russians from the German-held part of the building and threw in grenades. An attack cut the battalion in two and the headquarters staff was trapped inside the Univermag department store where the battalion commander was killed in hand-to-hand fighting. The last forty men of the battalion pulled back to a building on the Volga. They set up a heavy machine-gun in the basement and broke down the walls at the top of the building to prepare lumps of stone and wood to hurl at the Germans. They had no water and only a few pounds of scorched grain to eat. After five days, a survivor wrote, 'the basement was full of wounded; only twelve men were still able to fight'. The battalion nurse was dying of a chest wound. A German tank ground forward and a Russian slipped out with the last antitank rifle rounds to deal with it. He was captured by German machine gunners. Apparently, he persuaded his captors that the Russians had run out of ammunition, because the Germans 'came impudently out of their shelter, standing up and shouting'. The last belt of machine-gun cartridges was fired into them and 'an hour later they led our anti-tank rifleman on to a heap of ruins and shot him in front of our eyes'. More squat German tanks appeared and reduced the building with point-blank fire. At night, six survivors of the battalion freed themselves from the rubble and struggled to the Volga."

The German air-force, the Luftwaffe, was making up to 3000 sorties a day. Germans were superior in airpower and artillery. To neutralize it, general Chuikov directed his troops to "hug" the Germans, to remain in a close combat so that German commanders could not use air strikes without endangering their own men.

The city was practically on its own. Red Army could not even help with the replenishments, they just weren't reaching the city. They would have to cross the Volga river under the German fire. The survivors of those crossings said some days the river was red with the blood. The whole battle was a complete nightmare for the both sides.

The fighting never stopped. It could slow down at times, and then erupt with new energy, any time of the day. With all the technology and equipment involved, there were hand-to-hand fights all over the Stalingrad. Russians practiced night attacks on the isolated German units. They would use knives and bayonets in such a close combat. None of the armies of WWII were really trained for the knife fights, nobody expected that kind of warfare, neither Germans nor Russians. Perhaps, that type of fighting suited fatalistic Russians better then Germans. Germans who fought on the Eastern Front remarked often that Russians found some inspiration in the close combat, and in desperate situations fought with some crazy passion. And Stalingrad definitely seemed to be a desperate situation for Russians surrounded and outnumbered in the ruins of what used to be a city.

The intensity of fighting can be seen from what one Wehrmacht lieutenant wrote: "We have fought during fifteen days for a single house. The front is a corridor between burnt-out rooms; it is the thin ceiling between two floors ... From story to story, faces black with sweat, we bombard each other with grenades in the middle of explosions, clouds of dust and smoke, heaps of mortar, floods of blood, fragments of furniture and human beings ... The street is no longer measured by meters but by corpses ... Stalingrad is no longer a town. By day it is an enormous cloud of burning, blinding smoke; it is a vast furnace lit by the reflection of the flames. And when night arrives, one of those scorching howling bleeding nights, the dogs plunge into the Volga and swim desperately to gain the other bank. The nights of Stalingrad are a terror for them. Animals flee this hell; the hardest stones cannot bear it for long; only men endure."

On November 19, a Russian counter-offensive began (coded as operation "Uranus". The Wehrmacht was taken by surprise and could not hold the front. On Novermber 23 the two wings of the Red Army met. The German 6th Army and the 4th Panzer Army, about 300,000 men, were trapped in a pocket 35 miles wide and 20 miles from north to south. On February 2, Field Marshal von Paulus surrendered, with 23 generals, 2500 other officers and 90,000 soldiers.

Even before Stalingrad German casualties on the Eastern front were over 1.5 million.  Pauluss army of 300,000 had been squandered at Stalingrad.



Beteja e Kursk:
The battle of Kursk was monumental for numerous reasons but will almost always be remembered for being the largest clash of armor, certainly during W.W.II and would not be rivaled until the Arab-Israeli wars of the 1960's and 1970's. The vast area around the city of Kursk presented itself as a target with a salient being formed in the Russian line of defense. Hitler needed a victory that would regain the initiative in the east and declared that Operation Zitadelle as it was known" would shine like a beacon to the world" and would avenge the crushing defeat at Stalingrad earlier in the year, but even he had misgivings about the whole affair. The brilliant armor strategist Heinz Guderian once asked Hitler "Was it really necessary to attack Kursk and indeed in the East that year at all. Do you think anyone even knows where Kursk is?" to which Hitler agreed with him saying, "I know. The thought of it turns my stomach."


But Colonel-General Kurt Zeitzler insisted that the offensive go ahead and he became the main avocet of the offensive. The facts however were plain to see as a large salient had been created with the capture of Kharkov by the Germans a few months previous in March and was logically the next sector in which to start an offensive.


    The salient was positioned just south of Orel with Maloarkangelsk at the northern base, at the center of the salient was the city of Kursk and at its southern base was Belgorod. The Russians without a doubt knew of the impending German offensive with the massive build up of German armor and troops around the salient and through their "Lucy" spy network in Germany and also from ULTRA codes intercepted by the British and passed on to Stalin. It was obvious anyway that this would be the next German point of attack as the "bulge" presented too tempting a target for the Germans to ignore and the Russians saw this as a catalyst to start their own summer offensive.


    Stalin was intent on attacking the Germans in a pre-emptive strike but General Zhukov insisted on letting the Germans attack first and wearing themselves down on the defenses he had planned. These defenses were of a scale never seen before for a battle and the Russians immediately put the military and 300,000 of the local civilian population to work laying a massive array of tank traps,  minefields, anti-tank guns and dug in tanks and other defensive positions in anticipation of the German attack. The minefields were specially designed to channel the armored formations into dug in antitank defenses and it was hoped that the Germans would burn themselves out trying to break through the defenses


    Armour and troop concentrations were also built up by both sides with the Russians amassing 1,300,000 men, 3,600 tanks, 20,000 artillery pieces and 2,400 aircraft. The Germans also assembled a formidable fighting force which was slightly smaller with 900,000 men 2,700 tanks 2,000 aircraft. As well as the three premier Waffen SS divisions taking part.    



The original date for the offensive to take place was the 4th May 1943 but Hitler wanted to wait for the new Panther and Elefant tanks to be ready and a series of postponements followed. June 12th was the next scheduled date but the collapse of the African front in Tunisia also delayed the start of the offensive for a further three weeks until July. On the night of the 3rd  July German Army sappers cleared and taped paths through some of the minefields, an extremely dangerous business as the ground was full of metal and the readings on detectors went into a frenzy. This meant that the mines had to be prodded with a bayonet and lifted out and made safe by hand. Testimony to the expertise of the Großdeutschland engineers was the fact that ten men of the 2nd Engineer Company on the night of the 3rd July lifted and made safe a total of  2,700 mines which worked out at a rate of a mine a minute by each man! On the same night the Red Army captured a sapper of the 6th Infantry Division-Private Fermello after a skirmish, who informed the Soviets of the start time of the offensive which was to be at 3am on 5th July. In the Belgorod sector a Slovene sapper deserted and told the Soviets of the date and start time of the offensive confirming what they already knew.


    At 14.45 hrs on the 4th July Stukas belonging to the five Ju 87D Gruppen of Luftflotte 4 bombed an area around Butovo two miles long and 500 yards deep. The attack lasted ten minutes and as the dive bombers turned for home German artillery and Nebelwerfers opened up on the Red Army positions. Hoth's III Panzer Korps advanced on the Soviet positions around Savidovka, Alekseyevka and Luchanino. At the same time at Butovo the Soviet 199th Guards Rifle Regiment were attacked by 3rd Battalion Panzer Grenadier Regiment in torrential rain and the high ground around Butovo was taken by 11th Panzer Division. To the west of Butovo the going proved tougher for the 3rd Panzer Division who met stiff Soviet resistance and did not secure their objectives until midnight.


    Meanwhile II SS Panzer Korps were launching preliminary attacks to secure observation posts for the next days fighting and again were met with stiff resistance until assault troops equipped with flame-throwers cleared the bunkers and outposts. At 22.30 hrs the Soviets hit back with a fierce artillery bombardment which, aided by the torrential rain, slowed the German advance. At this time Georgi Zhukov had been briefed on the information about the start of the offensive gained by the German prisoners and decided to launch a pre-emptive artillery bombardment on the German positions.


    Ten minutes before the Offensive was to begin and the German artillery barrage was to open up, the Soviets launched their own bombardment with 600 guns, mortars and Katyusha rocket launchers belong to Central Front which lasted for thirty minutes. The German response was slow at first but by 4.45am had grown in intensity. In fact the weight of shells fired during this bombardment was heavier than that fired during the whole of the Polish and French campaigns. A second Russian battery opened up but was ineffectual in disrupting German assembly areas and after the war Zhukov, analyzing the battle admitted that both fronts had opened up too early as German armor and infantry were still under cover. However some of General Model's troops were caught in the open and could not start their attack until 90 minutes after their scheduled start time. The Großdeutschland division had made the best progress advancing towards its objective of Oboyan forcing the Russian 3rd Mechanized Corps back to the River Pena.


    II SS Panzer Korps under the command of Paul Hausser progressed quite well using a tactic known as the "Panzerkiel" which was basically spearheaded by the heavy Tiger I tanks followed up by Panther, MK IV and MK III tanks. By the 6th July they had penetrated some twenty miles but had come under increasingly harsh resistance. Losses were high too with the Leibstandarte for example losing on the first day of action, 97 men killed and 522 men wounded.


    II SS Panzer Korps continued on towards Prokhorovka with the 3rd SS Totenkopf leading the advance and smashing all resistance to the west of the town. Their flank however was unprotected as Kempfs 6th,7th and 19th Panzer Divisions (III Panzer Korps) were stalled by 7th Guards Army after crossing the River Donets. The 5th Guards Tank Army were situated to the east of the town of Prokhorovka and were preparing a counter attack of their own when II SS Panzer Korps arrived and an intense struggle ensued  with elements of the 5th Guards Army being deployed to halt the advance. During which the Soviets managed to halt the SS-but only just. This sent alarm bells ringing in the Soviet camp and they knew that if III Panzer Korps broke out, the balance of armor would tip in the Germans favor. They decided to deploy the rest of the 5th Guards Tank Army to destroy the SS armored divisions.


    On the 12th July the Luftwaffe and artillery units bombed Soviet positions and the SS Divisions formed up into their "Panzerkiel" formations and were astonished to see masses of Soviet armor advancing towards them. What followed was to go down history as one of the largest tank engagements ever mounted. The Germans contrary to popular belief did not deploy masses of Tiger I tanks  which made up a small percentage of the the total number of tanks with the main force consisting of up-gunned MK III and MK IV tanks. The conflict was fought at very close range with main armament and armor bearing little importance as a hit at almost point blank range would mean certain death. The Luftwaffe and Soviet air forces fought dogfights in the sky above but could play no part in the battle below as friend and foe were indiscernible through the dust and billowing black smoke pouring out from destroyed tanks. The battle raged on all day  and by evening as the last shots were being fired the two sides disengaged. German losses amounted to over 300 tanks lost with the Soviets losing a similar number.


    German losses, not just from this engagement but from the start of the offensive and losses in men and machine due to the extensive defensive preparations the Russians had made before the offensive had started and the immensely deep minefields which had proven themselves extremely effective had taken a seriously high toll. This along with the extensive Russian artillery and Katyusha fire had also taken a heavy toll on the floundering German divisions.


    The new tanks had turned out a very disappointing show with most of the Mk V Panthers breaking down on the first day due to problems with the complex electrical cooling systems (from a total of 200 only forty were in running order at the end of the first day). The Elefant tanks although a formidable machine with their 88mm gun had also proved a disappointment with Russian infantry simply attacking the 73 ton monsters with satchel charges and Molotov cocktails when they were separated from the infantry with relative ease due to the absence of a hull machine gun as a secondary defenses.


    Although German losses were quite high Russian losses were higher with the 6th Guards Army (which had borne the brunt of the assault) suffering very high losses and by the 11th July the battle hung in the balance. Things did not look promising for the Germans for two reasons.


    The defeat of the Afrika Korps meant that the invasion of Sicily was imminent  and units that were badly needed on the eastern front would have to be transferred to the western front to bolster the defenses in Italy. The second reason and more alarming to the German forces at Kursk was the arrival of the 5th Guards Army in the salient.


      When the Allies landed in Sicily Hitler called von Kluge and Manstein to his headquarters and declared that he was calling Operation Zitadelle off. von Manstein was furious and argued that one final effort and the battle could be won. Hitler would have none of it particularly as the Soviets had launched a new counter offensive in the Orel sector. It was decided the Leibstandarte would be transferred to Italy and Sepp Dietrich would personally escort the deposed Mussolini's mistress Clara Pettachi to him after Skorzeny's rescue of the Duce from Gran Sasso.  Sepp Dietrich  was duly disgusted!


    On the 15th July, Rokossovsky's Central Front struck at the Orel bulge and by 5th August Orel was liberated. The Germans withdrew to the partly prepared Hagen line at the base of the salient. To the south of Kursk the Russians re-grouped and by 3rd August another offensive opened up and Belgorod was liberated on the same day as Orel. The attack forced a 40-mile gap in Army Group South between 4th Panzer Army and Army Detachment Kempf. On the 11th August the last battle of Kharkov began and by 20th August the Germans were forced to withdraw. The Germans from then on would be fighting defensive battles all the way back to the frontiers of the Reich and into the Reich itself.


    Zitadelle had proved a costly gamble which, if one analyses the battle, had a very slim chance of success and one from which the Germans would never fully recover their losses.


    The total number of losses for the whole offensive were put at 100,000 men killed or wounded. The Soviet  casualty figures were not released until the end of the communist regime in the USSR and were recorded at 250,000 killed and 600,000 wounded. They also lost 50% of their tank strength. 


Beteja e Berlinit :
Hitler once said, "The world will hold its breath and fall silent when Barbarossa is mounted." Now the scales of war were against Hitler, and in the summer of 1943 the Germans met with a devastating defeat in Russia at the Battle of Kursk and the German and Italian armies in Africa were destroyed. 1944 found Germany totally on the defensive with the successful Allied invasion of France and repeated loses in Russia. By the beginning of 1945, the British, Americans, and Russians were closing in on Germany. The Russians by the end of January were within 100 miles of Berlin. Hitler resolved to fight on, which resulted in even more deaths and devastation. While the war was progressing, Hitler embarked on a campaign to totally eliminate Jews and other peoples that were not to his liking. Millions were sent to extermination camps such as Auschwitz-Birkenau, Sobibor and Treblinka.                                                        



In April, 1945, the Russians were closing in on Berlin. Hitler demanded a fight to the death and designated Berlin a "fortress" to be defended to the last. The city's commandant, Major General Hellmuth Reymann, calculated that it would take at least 200,000 experienced troops to defend the capital, however the only ones available to make up the Volkssturm (or home guard) were mostly old men, women, and children.

Berlin, through the efforts of the Volksstrum, was prepared for the Russian offensive. Barricades were constructed and trenches were dug to **** tanks, however Reymann saw the preparations as futile and said, "I only hope that some miracle happens to change our fortunes, or that the War ends before Berlin comes under siege. Otherwise, God help the Berliners!" Despite fortification efforts, the men and artillary needed to defend the capital never materialized. Meanwhile, 1.3 million soldiers of the Red Army stood poised to descend upon Berlin for what Marshal Georgy K. Zhukov called, their "final hour of vengenance." Every man, on orders from Moscow, had been required to swear an oath on the Soviet flag to fight with special zeal for the motherland, the Communist Party and final victory.

The Russian defeat of Berlin was inevitable for they outnumbered the Germans in men 5:1, guns 15:1, tanks 5:1 and planes 3:1. Yet the battle for Berlin was a unpredictable and bloody; fueled by mutal hate and marked by atrocities. Hitler by this time was talking about armies long since destroyed and had delusions that the British, Americans and Russians would turn against one another. Meanwhile, Stalin believed that whomever raised their flag over Berlin first would be the victor of the war. The Western Allies believed differently and as the Red Army fought for Berlin, they sought to conquer strategic industrial territories for the future division of Germany. The Red Army paid a high price for Stalin's misconception. The casuality rate for the Red Army during the battle for Berlin matched the war-long casuality rate of four Soviet soldiers to one German fatality.

The Soviet battle to capture Berlin finally came on 16 April and was fought building to building and street by street. By 25 April, Berlin had been encircled by the Russians and on 30 April at the Reichstag was finally captured. At 2:25 p.m., the Russian flag was raised on top of the Reichstag barely before the deadline decreed by Stalin. The city surrendered on 2 May.



While Germany lay in ruins as well as his dreams of a New German Order, on 30 April, Hitler committed suicide in his underground bunker. When told of the news of Hitler's death, Stalin remarked, "So that's the end of the bastard. Too bad it was impossible to take him alive." With his death, Germany surrendered. Hitler changed the face of the world. As a result of the forces he set in motion, the world was left with basically only two superpowers, the United States and the Soviet Union, which set the pace for the resulting Cold War. It is estimated that at least 40 million people died in Europe alone as the result of World War II along with immeasurable devastation and destruction.



Tocqueville once prophesized approximately 150 years prior to 1945 that the United States and Russia would soon or later become the two main powers of the world. This prophesy came true following the collapse of Germany and Japan in 1945.

The United States was probably the strongest nation at the close of World War I, but after the war, the country pulled its troops completely and swiftly out of Europe. This did not occur following World War II. As Eastern Europe was absorbed by the Soviets, Western Europe, under leadership from the U.S., forged a new anti-totalitarian military and political alliance.

For Russians of the post World War II generation, left a deep mark on the country. The war is an event that left 1 in 3 without a father and the repercussions of the war are still being felt today. For instance, it is still required that every bride place her wedding bouquet on a local war memorial. Following the defeat of Germany, the Soviets, despite enormous losses, were in a politically powerful position. Stalin would see that Russia would never be invaded again. He sought to create a buffer zone in the event the capitalists powers decided to use their might against the country. Winston Churchill summed up the situation in a speech in Fulton, Mississippi in March 1946, "An iron curtain has descended across the continent."






Mbase fituesit e nje perleshjeje ose nje konkurence munden qe ta shkruajne historine si te duan. Mbase do munden te fshijne shkronjat nga literatura historike por askush nuk do mundet te fshije gjakun e 13 milione ushtareve sovjetik( shiko ketu )!

----------


## dardajan

mir  e  keni  ju  po  kemi  nge  dhe nerva  te  lexojme  gjith  ato  faqe  ne  anglisht  ne 

un  mund  tju  them  se  kam  lindur  ne  te  njejten  dit me  Stalin vetem  shum  vite  me  vone.

----------


## Dito

Per hir se te vertetes eshte nje nga nacionalistet me te medhenj qe koha ka njohur. Stalini per me shume se 50 vjet u nderua si babai kombit sovjetik, Eshte pra pjese e historise sovjetike.
Problemi qendron ne faktin e luftes midis dy sistemeve te cilen sistemi bolshevik e humbi kundrejt perendimit dhe mbi kete arsye bota u heq cdo vlere ketyre njerezve qe komanduan gjysmen e botes.

Dito.

----------


## Toro

> Toro flamuri i pare qe u ngrit ne Berlin me renjen e Hitlerit ishte komunist/sovjetik (mbi Reistagun)! Saper te tjerat une Shqip fola!


Qe flamuri sovjetik u ngrit i pari ne Rajshtag, nuk besoj se eshte merite e Stalinit, por e atyre 12 milione ushtareve sovjetike qe u vrane ne LIIB!  
Qe luftetaret e kryqezatave vdisnin me emrin e Krishtit ne goje, nuk e ben Jezusin njeri te madh! Qe terroristet e sotem islamike, hedhin veten ne ere duke thene "Allah Akbar", nuk do te thote qe Allahu ka merite se ata vdesin! Keshtu dhe ushtaret sovjetike. Qe vdisnin me emrin e Stalinit ne goje, nuk do te thote se ai e beri luften.

Historikisht dihet qe Stalini ishte nje strateg ushtarak i hipotezuar. Asnje ushtarak ne historine boterore nuk njihet te kete zhveshur ushtrine e tij nga ajka e ushtarakeve te sprovuar dhe me shkolle. Gje te cilen Stalini e beri gjate viteve te Terrorit te Madh. Humbja me e madhe e ushtrise sovjetike ne kohe paqeje ishte ekzekutimi i 50 mije oficereve dhe kuadrove me eksperience, me ne kryer Mareshalin Tuhacevski si "tradhetare" ne vitet 1937-1938. 150 mije oficere te tjere u internuan ne stepat e Siberise. Perse? Sepse xha Stalua imagjinonte armiq dhe shifte endrra naten sikur do ti merrnin pushtetin.

Asnje politikan i para LIIB, pervec Stalinit, nuk ka pasur mundesine e sherbimeve te informacionit ndaj kundershtarit ne menyre aq te sakte e precize. Rihard Sorge, agjent sovjetik, ishte atashe i shtypit te ambasades gjermane ne Tokio ne maj 1939. E paralajmeroi Stalinin per sulmin nga Gjermania, por Stalua i besoi Hitlerit. Dhe Sorge nuk ishte i vetem. Agjente te tjere sovjetike gjendeshin brenda ne komanden e larte gjermane dhe perseri e paralajmeruan, por Stalini nuk ua u vuri veshin! I besoi Hitlerit. Rezultati: Brenda 4 javesh gjermanet pushtuan nje territor me te madh se gjithe siperfaqja e Rajhut dhe e territoreve te pushtuara nga 1939 deri ne 1941! Per 4 jave! Humbjet e sovjetikeve? Mbi 1 milion te vrare , 2 milion rober lufte dhe sasi jashtezakonisht e madhe tankesh e topash te shkaterruara. Per dy jave! Sepse xha Stalua ekzekutoi ajken e ushtrise se vet dhe nuk degjoi sherbimet e tija te spiunazhit!

Sa per luften taktike qe beri BS pas nentorit te 1941,kur gjermanet u ndalen nga dimri, jo nga taktikat e Stalinit, eshte merite e Marshallit Zhukov dhe pjesetareve te tij te shtabit. Beteja e Stalingradit, e Kurskut, riclirimi i Harkovit, mesymja verore sovjetike  e 1944 per marrjen e Ukraines perendimore dhe vendeve baltike jane beteja te planifikuara, hartuara dhe ekzekutuar nga Zhukovi dhe stafi i tij. Stalini njehere nderhyri, gjate kesaj periudhe, dhe nderhyrja e toj ne punet e ushtrise rezultoi ne ripushtimin e Harkovit nga gjermanet!

Plani per pushtimin e Berlinit , u diktua nga Stalini dhe rezultoi ne humbje te renda te ushtrise se Kuqe, ne nje sektor ku gjermanet luftuan me dhembe e thonj. Megjithese pjesa gjermane jashte Berlinit ishte krejt e pambrojtur, Stalin donte me cdo kusht te kapte i pari kryeqytetin, gabim taktik qe rezultoi ne humbjen e kote te 400 mije ushtareve sovjetike. Berlini mbrohej nga 90 mije ushtare gjermane (!!!) perkundrejt 1,3 milion ushtareve ruse! Cdo ushtarak qe do te kishte humbje te tilla ne beteje, do ta konsideronte humbje, jo fitore. Por ju vazhdoni ta ngrini ne piedestal Stalinin!

Odeon Relax,
Stalini u "nderua" si baba i kombit sovjetik nga 1924 deri ne 1953....per 29 vjet, jo per 50. Hajvanet si Enveri me shoke vazhdonin ta konsideronin si te tille, sepse pushtetin e tyre e kishin bazuar mbi kultin e individit qe kishte mbjelle Stalini! Po te rrezonin Stalinin , duhet te binin dhe ata! Faktikisht Kongresi i XX i PKBRSS e denonconte Stalinin si kriminel, si brutal e despot!

Ceshtja me majtistet si Kryeplaku , qendron ne hipokrizine e tyre. Nderkohe qe flasin per "madheshtine " e Stalinit dhe e adhurojne nje kriminel, nuk pyesin per milionat e te vrareve nga ai, apo si pasoje e politikes se tij....Ne kete rast "qellimi e justifikon mjetin".....Vdiqen 50 milione ruse, por ama Rusia u be superfuqi....Kur vjen pune vec tek Amerika.....atehere ndryshon puna....Bushi eshte kriminel sepse ka vrare "100 mije irakiane" ( te cilet nuk dihet a jane aq, por per hir te debatit e zeme se jane), per naften qe e ben SHBA superfuqi!?. Perse ky double standart? ....Sepse fare thjesht....Bushi nuk eshte majtist! Eshte i djathte....Dhe per majtistet, cdo njeri qe nuk mendon si ta, eshte kriminel dhe injorant. 

Pra Bushi, i djathte, "vrau" 100 mije irakene= kriminel
Stalini , i majte, vrau 50 milione sovjetike= gjeni!

Llogjika majtiste ne zenithin e saj! "Kamaroste tin!"

----------


## darwin

> Mos e ke fjalen, sa e papergjegjshme qe eshte Historia?


ups, dolem dhe te Historia?

ca pyetje per ty Kryeplak, sepse duke qene se ke nje opinion shume te pavarur mund te leshosh driten tende dhe kendej.


1) A ka patur ndonje plan ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik per sulm ndaj Gjermanise? (e-he, e lexon tamam!)

2) A ka marre nje ndihme te vazhdueshme dhe shume te konsiderueshme nga aleatet anglo-amerikane Bashkimi Sovjetik _(sepse nuk shoh ta kesh permendur)_ ? 
(drejtohu drejt Archangel, Murmansk)..



_kjo pyetje nuk ka lidhje me historine e ndodhur por ne lidhje me dicka tjeter.._

Sikur komparmata e gjeneral Romelit, ne vend qe te dergohej ne Afrike per tu ardhur ne ndihme italianeve, te dergohej ne frontin rus, a mundesh te konceptosh se sa larg Uraleve do ta mbanin vrapin sovjetiket e tu te dashur?


_Kjo pyetje eshte per kulture.._

Nga e gjen ate patos qe te postosh NJE FLAMUR JASHTEZAKONISHT TE NDYRE si ai me draper e cekan?


_Dhe kjo eshte e fundit.._

Te intereson me teper fati i atdheut tend apo i Rusise?






> *Per hir se te vertetes eshte nje nga nacionalistet me te medhenj qe koha ka njohur.* Stalini per me shume se 50 vjet u nderua si babai kombit sovjetik, Eshte pra pjese e historise sovjetike.


Dhe si eshte kjo pjese e historise sovjetike nen udheheqjen e " Quote: nje nga nacionalistet me te medhenj qe koha ka njohur"?? Sa shume i sherbeu popujve te tij ky nacionalist i pashembullt?

nje keshille.. mos u ngaterro me fjalet e kryeplakut sepse do te hasesh ne histori politike, jo reale. Une ve bast se ai edhe Leninin e di akoma per burre te mire dhe nacionalist.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Toro faleminderit qe me ne fund zgjodhe te me pergjigjesh me ngjarrje historike (megjithese ofendimet nuk i le perseri, por po ta falim meqenese te eshte bere sindrom)! Shume nga ato qe thua jane te verteta, historikisht Ruset nuk njihen per stratege te medhenje (sidomos kur i krahason me Gjermanet) biles edhe vet Zhukovi ka ber gabime trashanike. Ne rastin e betejes se Berlinit me sa mbaj mend fajin me te madh e kishte njeri nga strateget sovjetik per humbjet e medha, sepse ekzistonte konkurence midis Zhukovit dhe Konievit kush te hyje i pari ne Berlin (megjithate do duhet t'i hedh nje sy ceshtjes per te qene 100% i sigurte). Sidoqofte, dinakeria, kokefortesia dhe intrigat e Stalinit i dhane BS fuqi qe zore do fitonte me ndonje udheheqes tjeter! Rreziku sovjetik ose ndryshe rreziku i kuq per boten erdhi qe ne momentin qe udheheqjen e Moskes e morri Stalini. Pra Stalini me politiken e tij te jashtme u tregua nje nga personalitetet me te medha te shekullit, mbi themelet qe vuri ai do bazohet gjithe fuqia dhe prioriteti sovjetik deri ne renjen e sistemit dipolar. Tani saper ushtaret sovjetik nuk ma ha mendja se beson me te vertet se vdiqen te gjithe per Stalinin!

Nje pyetje : enciklopedite shkruajne se LIIB i kushtoi BS 20 milione viktima, ti na thua se 50 milione te tjere i vrau Stalini, atehere sa popullsi i mbeti BS?

----------


## Toro

Qe nga janari i 1924 deri ne mars 1953 VETE ruset thone se si pasoje e politikes se Stalinit u vrane, vdiqen nga uria, u internuan ne kampet e punes (gulag) dhe vdiqen nga kushtet e renda, nga semundjet etj 50 milione njerez!

Vetem si pasoje e kolektivizmit dhe marrjes ne dhune grurit fshatareve , vetem ne Ukraine vdiqen 2,5 milione njerez ( pa permendur republikat e tjera ruse).

Kombesi te tera u zhduken nga faqja e dheut, dhe ata qe mbijeteuan u degdisen stepave te Siberise. Nga te fillosh e nga te mbarosh....Te flasesh per genocidin ndaj kozakeve te Donit, nga ceceneve, ndaj azerve e turkemeneve?

1 milione ushtare ruse, qe luftuan kunder Ushtrise se Kuqe, gjate LIIB, u kapen rob nga aleatet dhe iu dorezuan Stalinit pas lufte. Nga ata mbijetuan vetem 5 mije te tregojne tmerret e kryera nga Stalini.

Nga 90 mije ushtare gjermane rober lufte te Stalingradit, vetem 4 500 arriten te ktheheshin gjalle ne Gjermani, ne 1989!!!! Te tjeret vdiqen nga torturat, nga uria e semundjet.

Megjithate, historianet flasin me mire sesa une:
Taking Stalin's Crimes Seriously



I read Leonie Bronstein's fascinating article "Stalin's Legacy" with great interest. 

We do not take Stalin's crimes seriously in this country. While Le Monde publishes a pull-out supplement and the anniversary features on the front pages of most Eastern European papers, here there is a distracted silence save for a SBS documentary. While some readers may find a comparison with Hitler offensive, Stalin actually killed more than 8 times as many people as Hitler's concentration camps.* Alexander Yakovlev, an expert on Stalin's crimes, estimates that his victims totalled more than 130 million.* To give some idea of the scale of this: Stalin's body count is the equivalent 35,000 11 Septembers. Yes, Stalin played a very minor role in defeating Nazism, but so would any Russian leader who had been attacked by the Reich. 

One anecdote will have to suffice to give some sense of Stalin's contempt for human life. His wife Nadezhda began in the early 1930s to teach courses in textile production in an attempt to escape the misery of life in the Kremlin. She and her students carried out assignments in the Russian countryside, where she witnessed the degeneration of the peasantry because of Stalin's policy of forced seizures.* According to the revered Marxist and Trotskyite historian Robert Conquest, 35 million people starved to death, and cannibalism became rife. Nadezhda's students were so shocked that they insisted on reporting back to the great leader Stalin. They did, and Stalin had them all arrested and executed for "sedition". Stalin had his wife murdered not long afterwards.* 

I don't raise this only in order to provide a diverting history lesson. I raise it because Stalinism lives. Nazism is now a movement confined to the outer fringes of politics, yet Stalinists still control several countries and rule over a greater population than George Bush. *Even after 50 years, the malign ideology of "Uncle Joe" has yet to join him in the grave.* 

Peter Hartnell

----------


## fotjon

> ups, dolem dhe te Historia?
> 
> ca pyetje per ty Kryeplak, sepse duke qene se ke nje opinion shume te pavarur mund te leshosh driten tende dhe kendej.
> 
> 
> 1) A ka patur ndonje plan ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik per sulm ndaj Gjermanise? (e-he, e lexon tamam!)
> 
> 2) A ka marre nje ndihme te vazhdueshme dhe shume te konsiderueshme nga aleatet anglo-amerikane Bashkimi Sovjetik _(sepse nuk shoh ta kesh permendur)_ ? 
> (drejtohu drejt Archangel, Murmansk)..
> ...


dhe sikur te mos mjaftonin keto kemi dhe te tjera:
http://www.zundelsite.org/english/je...lin/index.html

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Botohet ditari personal i Nikita Hrushovit në shqip: Drekat familjare me Stalinin, miqësia me bashkëshorten dhe fjalët e mira të saj, që më ndihmuan të bëja karrierë. Si nisi shthurja në Partinë Komuniste të BS, veset që dëmtuan imazhin te populli rus dhe intrigat në Kremlin

_KUJTIMET/ Vijnë në shqip shënimet personale të udhëheqësit të Bashkimit Sovjetik, që rrëzoi mitin e baba Stalinit_

* Hrushovi: Si vdiq gruaja e Stalinit*

_ Lajmi i papritur për vdekjen e Nadjezhda Sergejevna Allillujevës, versioni zyrtar dhe dyshimet që lindën në Kremlin_

Frekuentimi i drekave në apartamentin e Stalinit ishte i këndshëm, gjersa ishte gjallë Nadjezhda Sergejevna. Ajo ishte njeri me partishmëri të lartë dhe në të njëjtën kohë një zonjë shtëpie shumë mikpritëse Në vigjilje të vdekjes së saj po zhvilloheshin festimet e tetorit Në shesh vazhdonin parakalimet, ndërkohë unë ndodhesha afër Mauzoleumit të Leninit, në grupin e aktivistëve. Allillujeva (e shoqja e Stalinit) ndodhej afër meje dhe ne po bisedonim. Koha ishte e freskët, kurse Stalini, i cili ndodhej në tribunën e Mauzoleumit, ishte me kapotë (gjithnjë në këtë përiudhë ai e vishte atë). Kopsat i mbante të zbërthyera dhe cepat e kapotës ishin të hapur. Papritur filloi era. Nadjezhda Sergejevna Allillujeva, duke e vështruar Stalinin, tha: Ja, im shoq, nuk e paska vënë shallin, do të ftohet përsëri dhe do të zërë shtratin. Kjo përkudesje ishte tepër familjare dhe nuk kishte të bënte me përfytyrimin në ndërgjegjen time të Stalinit si njeri i madh, si udhëheqës. 

Më pas mbaroi parakalimi dhe të tërë u shpërndamë. Mirëpo të nesërmen Kaganoviçi mblodhi sekretarët e komiteteve të partisë për rajonin e Moskës dhe u tha se pa pritur e pa kujtuar kishte vdekur Nadjezhda Seregejevna. Atëherë më lindi pyetja: Si ka mundësi të ketë ndodhur? Me të kisha biseduar një ditë më parë. E qeshur, e hijshme, e tillë dukej ajo. Sinqerisht më erdhi keq: Po çtë bësh, gjithçka mund të ndodhë, njerëzit edhe vdesin. Pas një apo dy ditësh përsëri na mblodhi Kaganoviçi dhe na theksoi: Po ju transmetoj porosinë e Stalinit. Ai më ka urdhëruar tju them se Allillujeva nuk ka vdekur nga sëmundja, por ka vrarë veten. Kjo është e gjitha. Shkakun e vdekjes, natyrisht, që nuk na e tha. Ajo kishte vrarë veten dhe kaq. Atë e varrosëm, kurse Stalini e shoqëroi gjer në varreza. Nga fytyra dukej se e kishte përjetuar me shumë dhimbje ngjarjen dhe kishte qarë për të.

Më vonë, pas vdekjes së Stalinit, unë e mora vesh shkakun e ndarjes nga jeta të Nadjezhda Sergejevnës. Për të ekzistojnë dokumente. Kur e pyetëm Vllasikun, shefin e rojeve personale të Stalinit se cili kishte qenë shkaku që e shpuri në vetvërasje Nadjezhda Sergejevnën, ai na rrëfeu: Pas paradës, si gjithnjë, të tërë shkuam për drekë tek Voroshillovi. Ai kishte në Kremlin një apartament të madh. Disa herë dhe mua më kishte rastisur të haja drekë atje. Tek ai mblidhej një rreth i ngushtë njerëzish: komandanti i paradës, me sa mbaj mend, atëherë ishte Korku, ndërsa i ngarkuar për paradën ishte komisari i Mbrojtjes, Voroshillovi, si edhe disa nga anëtarët e Byrosë, më të afërtit për Stalinin, që kishin ardhur direkt nga Sheshi i Kuq. Në atë kohë paradat zgjasnin shumë. Ashtu siç ndodhte në raste të tilla, atje hëngrën e pinë si ska më mirë. Nadjezhda nuk u ndodh aty. Të tërë u shpërndanë, edhe Stalini u largua. Por ai nuk u kthye në shtëpi. Nadjezhda filloi të shqetësohej se ku kishte vajtur Stalini. Ajo filloi ta kërkojë nëpërmjet telefonit dhe para së gjithash i telefonoi vilës.

Në atë kohë ata jetonin në Zuballov, por jo atje ku kishte jetuar Mikojani, por në anën tjetër të rrëpirës. Në telefon doli dezhurni dhe Nadjezhda Sergejevna e pyeti: Ku është shoku Stalin?- Shoku Stalin është këtu.  Kush është me të?  Ai iu përgjegj: Me të është e shoqja e Gusevit. Të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur Stalini u kthye, e shoqja kishte vdekur. Gusevi ishte ushtarak dhe kishte asistuar në drekën tek Voroshillovi. Kur ishte larguar Stalini, e kishte marrë me vete të shoqen e tij. Unë nuk e kisha parë ndonjëherë, por Mikojani më ka treguar se ishte shumë e bukur. Kur Vllasiku na e përshkroi ngjarjen, ai e komentoi kështu: Dreqi e merr vesh. Dezhurni u tregua fare budalla; ajo e pyeti dhe ai ia tha copë.

Por që në atë kohë filluan të qarkullojnë thashetheme të turbullta se vetë Stalini e kishte vrarë të shoqen. Edhe unë i kisha dëgjuar. Me sa dukej edhe atij i kishin rënë në vesh. Astëherë çekistët me siguri që i kishin mbajtur shënim dhe ia kishin raportuar Stalinit. Më pas njerëzit thanë se Stalini ishte futur në dhomën e gjumit dhe e kishte gjetur të vdekur Nadjezhda Sergejevnën. Ai nuk kishte hyrë vetë, por me Voroshillovin. Vështirë është të thuash sesi kishte ndodhur. Por përse duhej futur papritur në dhomën e gjumit bashkë me Voroshillovin? Meqenëse ai mori me vete dëshmitar, kjo do të thoshte se e dinte që ajo nuk ishte gjallë. Me një fjalë, kjo çështje gjer më sot ka mbetur e errët.

* SHTHURJA*

_Beria, njeriu që zgjidhte femrat për Sekretarin e Parë_

Në përgjithësi unë pak e njihja jetën familjare të Stalinit. Për të mund të flisja vetëm nga drekat, kur ftohesha, si edhe nga replikat e veçanta që shkëmbeheshin. Një herë, kur ishte i pirë, Stalinit iu kujtua ngjarja dhe tha: Ndodhte që unë e mbyllja në dhomën e gjumit, kurse ajo e godiste derën me grushta dhe bërtiste: Ti je njeri i padurueshëm. Me ty është e pamundur të jetosh!. Ai më ka treguar se kur Svjetllana (e bija) ishte e vogël, ajo zemërohej dhe përsëriste fjalët e të ëmës: Ti je njeri i padurueshëm! Dhe shtonte: Unë do të akohem kundër teje.  Kujt do ti ankohesh?  Guzhinjerit. Sipas vogëlushes, ai ishte personi më i rëndësishëm.

Pas vdekjes së Nadjezhda Sergejevnës, një farë kohe tek Stalini kam ndeshur një femër të bukur e të re, një kaukaziane të vërtetë. Ajo përpiqej të mos binte në sy: mjaftonte që Stalini tia bënte me shenjë dhe ajo zhdukej menjëherë. Më pas më thanë se ishte edukatorja e Svjetllanës. Por kjo nuk zgjati shumë dhe ajo nuk u pa më. Nga një koment i Berias unë e kuptova se ai ishte tutor i saj. Ai dinte ti zgjidhte edukatoret.

Për Allillujevën më vinte keq thjesht si njeri, sepse ishte grua e mrekullueshme. Kur studionte në Akademinë e Industrisë në degën e tekstilit, ajo u bë një specialiste e zonja, një kimiste për fillin sintetik dhe u zgjodh sekretare e gruporganizatës. Shpesh vinte tek unë për të saktësuar formulimet e ndryshme. Në raste të tilla gjithmonë mendoja: ajo do të vejë në shtëpi dhe do ti tregojë Stalinit për sqarimet e mia Viniçenko ka shkruar tregimin Pinja. Ky Pinja na ishte zgjedhur i parë në një burg, prandaj merrte vendimet për tërë të burgosurit. Edhe mua më zgjodhën sekretar të komitetit të partisë në akademi dhe fillova ta ndjej veten si Pinja, por asnjëherë nuk përtoja ta sqaroja Nadjezhda Sergejevnën për këtë apo atë problem. Ajo ishte shumë e thjeshte edhe në jetë. Në akademi vinte me tramvaj, largohej bashkë me të tjerët dhe asnjëherë nuk e prezantonte veten si gruaja e njeriut të madh. Mirëpo ja që ekziston një e vërtetë e lashtë: Shpesh fati i keq na i merr njerëzit më të mirë.

_NDIKIMI/ Nikita Hrushovi pranon se ishte vetë Stalini ai që e kishte ndihmuar të bënte karrierë_

*Miqësia me Allillujevën, sekreti i ngjitjes në parti*

Stalini më pëlqente edhe në familjen e vet, kur takohesha me të gjatë drekave. Nganjëherë gjatë bisedave në ambientin familjar vija re se ai bënte humor. Shakatë e tij më dukeshin të pazakonta. Unë e adhuroja personalitetin e tij dhe shaka nuk prisja nga ai, prandaj ky humor më dukej i jashtëzakonshëm: po bënte shaka njeriu jo i kësaj bote.

Tashmë shpesh kam theksuar se ai më përmendte fakte nga puna në akademi, ndërkohë që habitesha se nga i dinte këto hollësi. Me sa dukej, atë e informonte Nadjezhda Sergejevna rreth veprimtarisë së organizatës së partisë në akademinë e industrisë, në kohën kur studioja atje dhe drejtoja organizatën e partisë. Mbase ajo më paraqiste si një veprimtar politik të aftë, prandaj edhe Stalini më njohu nëpërmjet saj. Në fillim ngritjen time në parti në Moskë ia dedikoja  Kaganoviçit, sepse ai më njihte shumë mirë që në Ukrainë, ku pikërisht ishim njohur në ditët e para të Rvolucionit të Shkurtit.

Më pas unë nxorra përfundimin se ngritja ime në përgjegjësi nuk ishte interesimi i Kaganoviçit, por, para së gjithash, ishte ndërhyrja e Stalinit, gjë që i ishte imponuar Kaganoviçit. Me siguri që Nadjezhda Sergejevna, e thënë hapur, do të më ketë lëvduar pa  masë para Stalinit.

Mua më pëlqente familja e tyre. Tek Stalini kam takuar plakun Allillujev dhe të shoqen, gjithashtu një grua e moshuar. Aty ftohej edhe Redensi me të shoqen, motrën e madhe të Nadjezhda Sergejevnës, Anën dhe të vëllanë e saj, që gjithashtu më pëlqente shumë. Ai ishte i ri në moshë dhe komandant në ushtri, nuk më kujtohet mirë, në artileri apo në njësitë tankiste Ato ishin dreka familjare, tepër të shpenguara dhe plot humor etj. Në raste të tilla Stalini tregohej shumë i njerëzishëm, gjë që më imponohej edhe mua. Ky qëndrim më bënte që të shfaqja akoma më shumë respekt për të, edhe si personalitet politik, që nuk kishte një të dytë në rrethin e vet, por dhe për thjeshtësinë e tij, ndonëse atëherë isha gabuar. Tani e shoh se mjaft gjëra nuk i kisha kuptuar. Me të vërtetë Stalini ishte njeri i madh, i cili qëndronte shumë më lart se të tjerët, këtë gjë e pohoj edhe sot. Por njëkohësisht ishte artist dhe jezuit, i aftë në interpretim, për të treguar veten e vet në aspektin e dëshiruar.

_ KONSTATIMI/ Partia Komuniste, vetëm fasada e pushtetit që kontrollohej totalisht nga Drejtoria Politike e Shtetit_

*Çekistët, drejtuesit e vërtetë të BRSS*

Kur fillova në janar të vitit 1931 detyrën e sekretarit në Moskë, u mbajt konferenca e partisë për rajonin. Në atë kohë konferenca të tilla mbaheshin një herë në 6 muaj ose një herë në vit. Në këtë konferencë unë u zgjodha sekretar i Komitetit të Partisë për Rajonin e Baumanskut, ndërsa Korotçenko u zgjodh kryetar i Këshilli të Rajonit. Sekretar i organizatës bazë në Komitetin e Partisë u zgjodh shoku Trejvas, njeri shumë i mirë. Sektorin e agjitacionit masiv e drejtonte shoku Rozov, gjithashtu njeri shumë i aftë në detyrë. Pastaj kishim dhe shokun Shçurov, karriera e të cilit nuk më kujtohet mirë, nëse u mbyll me arrest, apo me vetëvrasje në Siberi, në vitin 1937.

Në vitet 20 Trejvasi u bë shumë i njohur si aktivist i komsomolit (i rinisë). Ai ishte shok i Sasha Bezimjenskit. Të dy ata ishin aktivistë të Organizatës së Komsomolit për Moskën. Trejvasi ishte shumë i aftë, punëtor dhe i mençur. Por qysh atëherë mua më kishte paralajmëruar Kaganoviçi se ai paskësh një cen politik. Kohë më parë, kur ishte ashpërsuar lufta me trockistët, ai paska nënshkruar të ashtuquajturën Deklaratë të 93 komsomolasve në përkrahje të Trockit. Gjitashtu edhe Bezimjenski e kishte nënshkruar atë. Prandaj, - theksoi Kaganoviçi, - duhet të ruhesh, megjithëse tashmë Trejvasi qëndron në pozita të forta partishmërie, nuk ka shfaqje të dyshimta dhe Komiteti Qendror e rekomandon si drejtues partie. 

Sot, kur kanë kaluar kaq vjet, dua të them se Trejvasi punonte shumë mirë, ishte besnik dhe i shkathët. Ai ishte një drejtues i mençur dhe unë isha shumë i kënaqur prej tij. Por me të punova për pak kohë, sepse më pas më zgjodhën sekretar të Komitetit të Partisë për Rajonin Krasnaja Presnja. Kjo konsiderohej ngritje në përgjegjësi, sepse Krasnaja Presnja zinte një pozicion më të lartë politik sesa rajoni i Baumanskut, sidomos po ti referoheshe të kaluarës së lavdishme të saj si vatër e kryengritjes së dhjetorit të vitit 1905. Organizata e partisë e rajonit Krasnaja Presnja ishte pararojë e organizatës së partisë për të gjithë Moskën. Trejvasi mbeti në rajonin e Baumanskut, ku, me sa mbaj mend, sekretar i komitetit të partisë u zgjodh Margolini.

Tejvasi e mbylli jetën në mënyrë tragjike. Ai u zgjodh sekretar i Komitetit të Partisë për qytetin e Kallugës ku punoi me ndërgjegjje të lartë. Por, kur filloi gjakderdhja e vitit 1937 edhe ai nuk i shpëtoi dot, ndonëse Komiteti i Partisë i Kallugës, nëse mund të shprehem kështu, gjëmonte nga vrulli i tij.

Atë e takova përsëri kur ndodhej në burg. Atëherë Stalini shprehu mendimin që sekretarët e komitetit të partisë të rajoneve duhet të shkojnë nëpër burgje dhe të kontrollojnë drejtësinë e veprimeve të organeve të sigurimit, prandaj edhe unë vajta në burg. Redensi ishte shef i sektorit të GPU-s (Drejtoria Politike e Shtetit  sigurimi) për rajonin e Moskës, një figurë gjithashtu interesante. I shkreti Redens e mbylli jetën në mënyrë tragjike. Ai u arrestua dhe u pushkatua, megjithëse ishte martuar me motrën e Nadjezhda Sergejevna Allillujevës, domethënë se ishte i afërt me Stalinin. Shumë herë e kisha takuar Redensin në apartamentin e Stalinit, në drekat familjare, kur ftohesha edhe unë si sekretar i Organizatës së Partisë për Moskën dhe Bulganini si kryetar i Këshillit të kryeqytetit.

Së bashku me Redensin shkuam për të vizituar burgjet. Tabloja atje ishte e tmerrshme. Më kujtohet kur u futa në burgun e grave (ishte verë), qelia ishte e stërmbushur Redensi më paralajmëroi se atje mund të takoja njërën apo tjetrën, nga ato që njihnim. Dhe me të vërtetë atje u ndesha me një grua shumë aktive dhe të mençur, me Beti Glan, e cila jeton edhe sot dhe më duket se është mirë me shëndet. Ajo ishte drejtoreshë e Parkut Qendror të Kulturës e të Çlodhjes për Moskën, e dyta në numër dhe që mbante emrin e Gorkit. Por Beti nuk ishte vetëm drejtoreshë, por realisht edhe njëra nga themelueset e tij. Në atë kohë unë nuk merrja pjesë në pritjet diplomatike, por atë, si pinjoll i një familjeje borgjeze, që e njihte etiketën e shtresës së lartë, gjithmonë Litvinovi e thërriste në raste të tilla. Kështu ajo në një farë mënyre përfaqësonte shtetin tonë. Tani atë e ndesha në burg. Ashtu, gjysmë e zhveshur, si edhe të tjerat, sepse të nxehit ishte përvëlues, ajo më drejtohet mua: Shoku Hrushov, si mund të më quajnë mua armike të popullit? Unë jam e ndershme dhe besnike ndaj partisë. Prej andej kaluam në burgun e burrave. Aty takoj Trejvasin. Gjithashtu edhe ai mu drejtua me fjalët: Vallë, a mund të jem unë i tillë, siç më akuzojnë? Në atë moment i drejtohem Redensit, mirëpo ai më përgjigjet: Shoku Hrushov, të tërë kështu thonë! Gjithçka e mohojnë. Thjesht vetëm se gënjejnë.

Atëherë unë e kuptova së detyra jonë e sekretarit të komitetit të partisë për rajonin është shumë e vështirë: materjalet e hetimit ndodheshin në duart e çekistëve (të sigurimsave), të cilët jepnin edhe gjykimin. Ata i merrnin në pyetje, plotësonin protokollin hetimor, ndërsa ne, në të vërtetë, dukeshim si viktima të organeve të sigurimit, madje edhe vetë po ndikoheshim prej tyre. Kështu pra, ky nuk ishte kontroll, por një veprim fiktiv, një perde për të fshehur veprimtarinë e sigurimit. Më vonë e kam vrarë mendjen përse Stalini vepronte në këtë mënyrë. Tashmë e kam të qartë se ai këtë e bënte me ndërgjegjje. Stalini e kishte menduar mirë këtë hap, në mënyrë që kur të ishte e nevojshme, mund të thoshte: Atje ka organizatë partie. Ato e ndjekin çështjen dhe janë të detyuara ta bëjnë atë. Po çfarë ndjekje ishte kjo? Çdo të thoshte ndjekje? Organet e sigurimit nuk i nënshtroheshin organizatës sonë të partisë. Atëherë si mund të ndiqej çështja? Në fakt punonjësit e sigurimit ndiqnin organizatën e partisë, ndiqnin tërë drejtuesit e partisë dhe jo e kundërta.      

* PËRSHTYPJET*

_ Stalini ishte njeriu që u njihte thelbin gjërave_

Unë do të përshkruaj një takim me Stalinin, që më ka lënë përshtypje të thellë. Kjo ka ndodhur kur unë sudioja në Akademinë e Industrisë. Kuadrot e para të saj dolën në vitin 1930. Atëherë Kaminiski, një bolshevik i vjetër dhe njeri mirë, ishte drejtori ynë. Unë tregoja respekt ndaj tij. Ne i kërkuam drejtorit që ti drejtohej Stalinit për të pritur përfaqësuesitt e organizatës së partisë së akademisë lidhur me daljen e kuadrove të para. Nga shoku Stalin dëshironim të dëgjonin fjalën përshëndetëse, prandaj në sallën e Kollonave të Pallatit të Bashkimeve Profesionale kishim planifikuar një darkë kushtuar kuadrove të sapodiplomuar. Prandaj iu drejtuam atij që të fliste në këtë mbrëmje solemne. Ne na njoftuan që të zgjidhnim përfaqësuesit tanë dhe Stalini përmendi gjashtë apo shtatë veta. Në këtë grup bëja pjesë edhe unë si drejtues i organizatës bazë. Të tjerët sapo e kishin kryer akademinë, ndërsa unë u gjenda mes tyre si sekretar i partisë. Ne vajtëm tek Stalini. Ai menjëherë na priti dhe ne ia filluam bisedës. Stalini shtjelloi temën e të mësuarit dhe të zotërimit të njohurive, me synimin që të mos hapeshim shumë, por të njihnim thellë e me detaje profesionin tonë. Nga radhët tuaja, - theksoi ai, - duhet të dalin drejtues të përgatitur, njohës të mirë të detyrës së vet dhe jo specialistë të përgjithshëm. Këtu ai solli një shembull të tillë: Po të marrësh një specialist tonin, një inxhinier rus, ai është një profesionist mjaft i arsimuar dhe me formim të gjithanshëm. Biseda me tema nga më të ndryshmet mund ti zhvillojë edhe në një mjedis grash edhe në rrethin e vet, sepse ka horizont të gjerë edhe për pobleme të letërsisë, të artit etj. Por kur nevojiten njohuri konkrete të tij, për shembull, kur një mjet pëson difekt, ai menjëherë dërgon dikë tjetër për ta riparuar. Po le të marrim një inxhinier gjerman, i cili në shoqëri duket i mërzitshëm dhe po ti themi atij se makina nuk punon, ai heq xhaketën, përvesh mëngët, merr çelësin, e zbërthen, e riparon vetë dhe e vë në lëvizje. Ja, të tillë njerëz na duhen neve: jo thjesht me horizont të gjerë, ndonëse do të ishte shumë mirë, por kryesorja që të njohin profesionin e vet, ta njohin thellë atë dhe tua mësojnë edhe të tjerëve. Kjo vërejte ne na pëlqeu. Një mendim të tillë unë e kisha dëgjuar edhe më parë, kur studioja në Fakultetin e Punëtorëve. Atëherë u vu në jetë ideja, sipas të cilës institutet na duhen, por hëpërhë na nevojiteshin më tepër teknikumet. Edhe sot unë mendoj se ai kishte të drejtë. Prandaj fjalët e Stalinit lanë tek unë përshtypje të mira dhe mendova me vete: Ja njeriu, që e njeh thelbin e çështjes dhe i orienton drejt mendimet, energjitë tona për zgjidhjen e problemit kyç të industrializimit të vendit, ngritjes së nivelit të tij dhe krijimit mbi këtë bazë të paprekshmërisë së kufijve të atdheut tonë nga ana e botës kapitaliste. Mbi këtë themel u mbështet edhe ngritja e mirëqenies së popullit. Në mbyllje të bisedës shoku Stalin tha: Unë nuk vij dot, por do të dërgoj Mihail Ivanoviç Kalininin. Ai do tju përshëndesë! Kur përfunduam takimin me Stalinin, ne konstatuam se tashmë kishte filluar mbrëmja solemne në Sallën e Kollonave, prandaj na u desh që të nxitonim drejt saj. Atje mbërritëm kur sapo kishte përfunduar referati, të cilin, sipas mendimit tim, duhej ta kishte mbajtur Kaminski. Më pas folën studentët dhe në fund e mori fjalën Kalinini. Ne të gjithë e respektonim atë dhe fjalën e tij e dëgjuam më vëmendje. Mirëpo ai foli pikërisht të kundërtën e asaj që sapo na e kishte thënë Stalini. Çështë e vërteta, edhe ai e theksoi se duhej zotëruar shkenca për tu bërë drejtues i kualifikuar i industrisë sonë. Si drejtues të kuadrove, - theksoi ai, - duhet të njihni jo vetëm specialitetin tuaj, por duhet të lexoni edhe literaturë, që të keni formim të gjithanshëm. Ju duhet të njihni jo vetëm specialitetin tuaj, makineritë tuaja dhe pajisjet, por duhet të keni dijeni edhe mbi letërsinë, mbi artin, historinë etj. Ata që kishin qenë tek Stalini panë me habi njëri-tjetrin. 

_Materiali është marrë nga libri KUJTIME (fragmente të zgjedhura), i Nikita Hrushovit Përktheu nga origjinali:  Nikolla Sudar_

Dita.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_ZHGËNJIMI/ Nikita Hrushov rrëfen çastin kur idhulli u shkërrmoq në mendjen e tij: Ai i përçmonte njerëzit_   

* Arroganca, ajo që smë pëlqente tek Stalini*



Në kujtimet e botuara dje Nikita Hrushov fliste për njohjen e familjes së Josif Visarianoviçin, vdekjen e gruas së tij, Nadjezhda Sergejevna, për bisedat me Stalinin dhe konstatimet e tij të para për kontrollin e partisë nga çekistët (sigurimsat). Pjesa e rrëfimit që botohet sot flet për kontaktet e Hrushovit me Stalinin dhe kuptimin e asaj çka Kryetari i Komitetit Qendror të Partisë ishte me të vërtetë.

Një rast më habiti dhe më la mbresa të pakëndshme. Më duket se ishte viti 1932. Në Moskë kishte uri dhe unë si sekretar i Dytë i Komitetit të Partisë për qytetin harxhova shumë energji në kërkim të mundësive për të ushqyer klasën punëtore. Ne u morëm me rritjen e lepujve të butë. Vetë Stalini e propozoi këtë ide dhe unë iu futa zbatimit të saj; me të gjitha forcat u përpoqa të vë në jetë porosinë e Stalinit për mbarështimin e lepujve. Çdo fabrikë, çdo uzinë, madje edhe atje ku për fat të keq ishte e pamundur, u morën me rritjen e lepujve. Pataj u dhamë pas kërpurdhave, për to ndërtuam ambiente dhe hapëm transhe. Disa uzina i siguruan mirë me produkte mensat e tyre, por çdo lëvizje masive, madje, edhe e mirë qoftë, shpesh të shpie në degradim. Prandaj ndodhën edhe shumë ngjarje të papëlqyera. Shpesh iniciativa të tilla nuk justifikoheshin, dolën me humbje dhe jo të gjithë drejtorët e përkrahën lëvizjen. Gjithandej filluan ti quajnë parcelat e kërpudhave varreza. 

Po ashtu edhe gjatë shpërndarjes së triskave për ushqime dhe mallra të tjera pati shumë maskarallëqe. Përderisa zbatohet triskëtimi, do të thotë se ka mungesa dhe se ato i shtyjnë njerëzit, veçanërisht të paformuarit, në shkeljen e ligjeve. Në situata të tilla hajdutët shtohen pa masë. Kaganoviçi më drejtohet mua: Përgatituni për të raportuar në Byronë Politike lidhur me luftën që bëhet në Moskë për vënë rregull në sistemin e triskëtimit. Triskat u duhen mohuar atyre njerëzve, të cilët i kanë marrë në mënyrë të paligjshme, me të vjedhur. Triskat për të punësuarit ishin ndryshe nga ato për të papunët. Por edhe për të punësuarit ishin të ndryshme dhe ky ishte njëri nga shkaqet, që i detyronte njerëzit që të bënin marifete nga më të ndryshmet, madje edhe veprime të kundërligjshme. Atëherë ne bëmë një punë të madhe me të gjitha organizatat, duke përfshirë bashkimet profesionale, milicinë dhe sigurimin. Qindra mijëra triska u kursyen ose u kthyen, duke ua refuzuar atyre njerëzve që nuk e meritonin. Në atë kohë u zhvillua një luftë e ashpër për sigurimin e bukës, të produkteve ushqimore dhe për realizimin e pesëvjeçarit të parë. Në radhë të parë duhej siguruar ushqimi për ata, që realizuan me sukses pesëvjeçarin.

Në lidhje me këtë problem, mbërriti edhe momenti kur do të raportonim në Byronë Politike. Kaganoviçi më tha se duhet të raportoja unë. Kjo gjë më shqetësoi pa masë, madje edhe më trembi: të flisje në një mbledhje të tillë me shumë autoritet, ku Stalini do të vlerësonte raportin tim, nuk ishte gjë e vogël. Atëherë mbledhjet nuk i kryesonte Stalini, por gjithmonë Molotov1i. Vetëm pas luftës, më shpesh se më parë, Stalini do ti kryesonte vetë. Në vitet 40, në mbledhjet e Byrosë Politike pjesëmarrësit ishin të rezervuar, ndërsa në vitet 30 diskutimi i disa problemeve bëhej me shumë gjallëri, veçanërisht nëse dikush i shfaqte emocionet e veta. Atëherë kjo gjë tolerohej. Një herë shpëtheu Serxho Orxhonjikixe, i cili në përgjithësi ishte shumë impulsiv, dhe iu sul komisarit të Popullit për Tregtinë e Jashtme, Rozengolcit dhe gati sa nuk e goditi atë  

Kështu pra, unë raportova duke theksuar sesi kishim arritur rezultate shumë të mira, ndërsa Stalini replikoi; Mos u mburrni kaq shumë, shoku Hrushov. Akoma kanë mbetur jashtë shumë hajdutë, kurse ju mendoni se i keni kapur të gjithë. Kjo ndërhyrje ndikoi fuqishëm tek unë: në të vërtetë unë kisha krijuar mendimin se i kishim demaskuar tërë hajdutët, por ja që Stalini, pa lëvizur nga Kremlini, e dinte se kishin mbetur shumë maskarenj pa u kapur. Në realitet ashtu ishte. Por mënyra sesi ai replikoi me mua më pëlqeu shumë, në të ndjehej toni atëror. Ky qëndrim e ngriti lart Stalinin në sytë e mi.

Ndërkohë do të flas për episodin e pakëndshëm, që e përmenda më lart. Pas një farë kohe unë u informova se një raport të tillë do të mbanin edhe leningradasit. Mua më interesonte sesi kishin vepruar ata. Me ta ne ishim vënë në gara socialiste për të gjitha problemet, të deklaruara dhe të padeklaruara. Më në fund erdhi çasti, kur në rendin e ditës së Byrosë Politike u vu ky problem. Unë erdha në mbledhje dhe u ula në vendin tim (vendet nuk ishin me numër, mirëpo për pjesëmarrësit e përhershëm ato tashmë diheshin). Raportin e mbajti sekretari i Komitetit të Partisë për qytetin. Sekretar i Parë ishte Sergej Mironoviç Kirovi, por raportin nuk e mbajti ai, por sekretari i dytë, me një mbiemër letonez. Unë e njihja pak atë. Mirëpo ai ishte sekretar i Komitetit të Partisë për Leningradin, prandaj sillesha me respekt të veçantë. Sipas mendimit tim raporti i tij ishte i mirë: leningradasit gjithashtu kishin bërë një punë të madhe, kshin zhvilluar ekonominë dhe kishin shkurtuar shumë triska ushqimore.

Sapo u njoftua pushimi, tërë pjesëmarrësit u sulën për të shuar urinë, ndërsa unë deri-diku u rezervova. Me sa duket, Stalini priti që të kalonin ata që kishin zënë vendet e fundit. Aty pa dashje u ndodha dëshmitar dhe konstatova se si Stalini hidhte fraza kundër këtij sekretari në prani të Kirovit. Ai e pyeti atë se çnjeri ishte sekretari. Sergej Mironoviçi diçka i tha, sigurisht në aspektin pozitiv, por Stalini lëshoi një replikë që e ofendonte dhe e poshtëronte këtë drejtues partie. Për mua kjo ishte thjesht një goditje e tmerrshme morale. Mua as që më shkonte nëpër mend se Stalini, ky drejtues partie dhe udhëheqës i klasës punëtore, të sillej në mënyrë kaq ofenduese ndaj një anëtari partie.  

Në vitet e para të Revolucuionit dhe gjatë Luftës Civile gjithçka ishte ndryshe. Më kujtohet kur sulmuam dhe ua morëm të bardhëve qytetin Malloarhangelsk. Tek unë u paraqit një mësues vendës, njeri me horizont të kufizuar dhe më pyeti se çfarë posti do ti jepnin po të futej në parti. Kjo sjellje më revoltoi, por unë u përmbajtja dhe iu përgjegja: Postin më të rëndësishëm! Cilin?  Do të të japim pushkën dhe do të të dërgojmë të godasësh bjellogardistët. Ky është tani posti më i rëndësishëm. Në këto momente shtrohet çështja e ekzistencës ose jo e pushtetit sovjetik. E ku ka post më të rëndësishëm se ky?  Po të jetë kështu, atëherë nuk futem në parti. Unë iu përgjegja; Gjëja më e mirë është që të mos futesh!

Këtë e dhashë si shembull. Por ja që Stalini, udhëheqësi prej të cilit, siç theksohej, duhej marrë shembull për sjellje të mirë ndaj njerëzve dhe ndaj koncpteve të tyre, lëshon një replikë të tillë. Ja, kanë kaluar kaq vite dhe fjalët e tij më kanë mbetur si cifla në kokën time. Ato krijuan tek unë një mendim negativ për Stalinin. Në fjalët e tij ndjehej përbuzja ndaj njerëzve. Letonezi, për të cilin po flasim, ishte njeri i thjeshtë që vinte nga klasa punëtore. Në atë kohë në aktivin tonë të partisë kishte shumë letonezë. Unë, për shembull, rastësisht  kam takuar një letonez që komandonte Regjimentin e 72-të  të Divizionit të 9-të të pushkatarëve. Edhe në poste partie, në ekonomi dhe në Ushtrinë e Kuqe kishte shumë të tillë. Dhe unë gjithmonë ndaj tyre sillesha me respekt të madh. Atëherë tek ne nuk kishte akoma diferencime midis njerëzve mbi bazë kombësie. Diferencime kishte vetën në besnikërinë ndaj idealit tonë: je për revolucionin, apo kundër? Kjo ishte kryesorja. Por më pas filluan të na gërryejnë qëndrimet mikroborgjeze ndaj njerëzve, prandaj shpesh bëhej pyetja: Çkombësi keni ju? Më parë kishte rëndësi vetëm gjendja shoqërore: nga vjen ai, nga klasa punëtore, nga fshatarësia, apo nga inteligjenca? Në atë kohë, siç flitej, inteligjenca ishte e dyshimtë. Në vitet e para të Revolucionit fare pak njerëz të sferës së inteligjencës pranoheshin në radhët e Partisë Komuniste.

_INCIDENTI/ Falja e përfaqësuesit tregtar që rrezikoi jetën prej një interviste në një gazetë amerikane_ 

* Si diskutohej në Byro në vitet 30*

_Përpara luftës mbledhjet i drejtonte vetëm Molotovi dhe aty flitej hapur. Më pas Stalini fliste vetë_

Më kujtohen edhe episode të veçuara, të cilat kanë lidhje me veprimtarinë e Stalinit, që e karakterizojnë atë. Një herë në mbledhje të byrosë Politike u ngrit një problem i pazakontë lidhur me një person të ngarkuar me tregtinë e jashtme në një vend latino-amrikan. Problemit në fjalë i erdhi radha për tu analizuar dhe personin në fjalë e thirrën. Ai, një tridhjetepesëvjeçar me pamje plotësisht të hutuar, u paraqit në Byro. Debati filloi. Atij iu drejtua Stalini: Na trego gjithçka, ashtu siç ka ndodhur, pa fshehur asgjë! Ai filloi të tregojë se kishte shkuar në atë vend për të bërë disa porosi. Tanimë nuk më kujtohet se cilën organizatë përfaqësonte dhe në cilin vend kishte vajtur. Por nuk është kjo kryesorja, por interesante është sesi reagoi Stalini. Ndërkohë personi vazhdoi rrëfimin e tij: Unë u futa në një restorant për të ngrënë. U ula në një tavolinë dhe porosita drekën. Pranë meje u ul një djalë i ri dhe më pyet: Nga Rusia jeni?  Po, nga Rusia jam.  Çqëndrim mbani ndaj muzikës?  Më pëlqen të dëgjoj kur interpretojnë bukur me violinë. - Çfarë doni të porosisni?  Kam ardhur të porosis pajisje  A e keni kryer shërbimin ushtarak në Rusi?  Po, e kam kryer  Në cilën armë?  Në kavaleri. Unë jam kalorës, kuajt i dua edhe tani që nuk shërbej më në ushtri.  Po me armë si qëlloni? Ju keni qenë edhe ushtarak!.  Jo keq! Të nesërmen më thonë se çishte shkruar për mua nëpër gazeta. Unë zura kokën me duar. Siç rezultoi, djaloshi kishte qenë një gazetar, përfaqësues i një gazete, por nuk më përfaqësonte mua, kurse unë për mungesë përvoje fillova të bisedoj me të dhe ti përgjigjem pyetjeve të tij. Ai kishte shkruar se ka ardhur dikush, që do të bëjë porosi me një shumë prej kaq parash (ajo ishte e trilluar), se i pëlqen të kalërojë, se është një xhigit i vërtetë, qitës i mirë dhe sportist, se qëllon saktë dhe godet në shenjë nga iks distancë, se është violinist etj., etj. Me një fjalë aty ishin shkruar kaq shumë budallallëqe, saqë u tmerrova, por s'kisha çtë bëja. Pas një farë kohe ambasada më propozoi që të kthehesha më atdhe. Ja ku edhe erdha dhe po ju raportoj ashtu siç ka ndodhur. Ju lutem shumë të merrni paraysh se e tërë kjo është bërë pa ndonjë qëllim të keq. Ndërkohë që ai po tregonte, të tërë qeshnin nën hundë dhe bënin shaka me të, veçanërisht të ftuarit e jashtëm. Por anëtarët e KQ dhe ata të Komisionit të Revizionimit, që gjithmonë ishin të pranishëm nëpër mbledhje, po tregoheshin të përmbajtur, duke pritur se çdo të ndodhte. Kur vështroja këtë njeri, më vinte keq për të; ai ishte viktimë e vetvetes, e naivitetit, por si do të analizohej çështja e tij në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike? Ky njeri fliste shumë sinqerisht dhe i emocionuar. Stalini e inkurajonte me një ton të qetë e dashamirës: Vazhdo të na tregosh! Papritur Stalini thekson: E po mirë, njeriu besoi dhe ra viktimë e këtyre banditëve, e këtyre piratëve A pati ndonjë gjë tjetër?  Jo, asgjë  Le ta quajmë çështjen të mbyllur. Ki kujdes, që në të ardhmen të jesh më i kujdesshëm! Mua më pëlqeu shumë një përfundim i tillë i analizës. Pastaj u njoftua pushimi. Këtë rast Byroja e diskutoi gjatë dy a më tepër orë. 

Kur u bë pushimi dhe ne u drejtuam për të shuar urinë, siç e quanim atë me shaka midis nesh, ai i shkreti vazhdonte të rrinte pa lëvizur në të njëjtin vend. Me sa dukej, ishte i tronditur shumë nga drejtimi që kishte marrë çështja, saqë po të mos i kishte thënë dikush se mbledhja kishte përfunduar, ai nuk do të kishte lëvizur nga vendi. Mua më pëlqeu shumë një thjeshtësi dhe njerzillëk i tillë nga ana e Stalinit, si dhe mënyra sesi ai e kuptonte shpirtin e njeriut. Në fillim u duk se këtë njeri e priste vdekja, përderisa kjo çështje ishte shtruar për tu diskutuar në Byronë Politike. Unë mendoj se dikush e kishte informuar Stalinin dhe pastaj vetë ai e kishte ngritur këtë problem në Byronë Politike për të treguar se çnjeri ishte dhe si i zgjidhte probleme të tilla.

*UDHËHEQËSIT*

_Në Kremlin, për të shuar urinë_

Herë pas here bëheshin pushime dhe të tërë kalonim në një sallë tjetër, ku nëpër tavolina servirej çaj me sanduiç. Atëherë kalonim një periudhë të vështirë me  mungesa, madje edhe të tillë njerëz si unë, me një pozitë goxha të lartë, bënim një jetë më se modeste dhe shpesh nuk ngopeshim me ushqimin e shtëpisë. Prandaj kur vinim në Kremlin hanim gjer sa ngopeshim simite me gjalpë e me djathë, sallam dhe proshutë; pinim çaj të ëmbël dhe i konsumonim këto ushqime të mira si njerëz të pamësuar me kuzhinën e zgjedhur.

* MOSKA*

_Stalini kujdesej edhe për WC-të e kryeqytetit_

Më është dashur të takohesha shpesh me Stalinin në mbledhje, në konsulta, në konferenca dhe të dëgjoja e të shihja veprimtarinë e tij edhe në ambiente të drejtimit kolegjial në Byronë Politike të Komitetit Qendor. Në këtë sfond Stalini dallohej fort, veçanërisht për formulimet e tij. Kjo gjë më tërhiqte shumë. Unë me gjithë shpirt tregohesha besnik i KQ të Partisë me Stalinin në krye, por në radhë të parë isha besnik ndaj vetë Stalinit. 

Një herë asistova në një mbledhje të një rrethi të ngushtë të udhëheqjes. Ishte viti 1932, kur Stalini formuloi gjashtë kushtet e famshme të zhvillimit me sukses të ekonomisë. Atëherë punoja si sekretar i partisë për rajonin e Baumanskut, kur me njoftuan të paraqitesha në Byronë Politike, sepse do të fliste Stalini. Menjëherë shkova në Komitetin Qendror, ku gjeta shumë njerëz. Salla ku u mblodhëm ishte e vogël, e shumta zinte vetëm 300 veta dhe ishte plot e përplot. Duke dëgjuar Stalinin, përpiqesha që të mos më shpëtonte asnjë fjalë dhe sa pata mundësi e regjistrova fjalimin e tij. Më pas ai u publikua në shtyp. Po e përsëris, shtjellimi i përmbledhur dhe formulimi i detyrave, të cilat ai i parashtroi, më tërhoqën. Ndërkohë, duke ia njohur cilësitë e veçanta si udhëheqës, mu shtua akoma më tepër respekti ndaj Stalinit. Unë edhe gjatë bashkëbisedimeve të lira, gjithashtu e kam takuar dhe vëzhguar Stalinin. Kjo ndodhte nganjëherë në teatër. Kur Stalini shkonte për të ndjekur ndonjë shfaqje, nganjëherë më njoftonte dhe unë shkoja atje vetëm, ose bashkë me Bulganinin. Zakonisht na ftonte, kur i lindte ndonjë problem dhe duke qenë në teatër donte të shkëmbente mendime për probleme, të cilat më tepër i takonin qytetit të Moskës. Gjithmonë ne e dëgjonim me vëmendje dhe përpiqeshim të bënim ashtu siç na këshillonte ai. Në atë kohë më shpesh sugjerimet e tij ishin në formë këshillash të ngrohta shoqërore.

Një herë (më duket se para Kongresit XVII të Partisë) mua më telefonuan dhe më porositën ti telefonoj një numri. Unë e dija se ai ishte telefoni i apartamentit të Stalinit. Sapo i rashë numrit, ai më thotë: Shoku Hrushov, gjer tek unë kanë mbërritur tashethemet se tualetet në Moskë janë si mos më keq. Madje, jo rrallë njerëzit vrapojnë dhe nuk dinë ku të gjejnë vend për tu liruar. Po krijohet një situatë e pakëndshme dhe shqetësuese. Bashkë me Bulganinin mendojeni që të krijoni kushte sa më të përshtatshme në qytet. Në pamje të parë dukej një vogëlsirë, por mua më bëri shumë përshtypje: ja edhe për gjëra të tilla kujdeset Stalini dhe na jep këshilla. Natyrisht që bashkë me Bulganinin dhe personat përgjegjës vepruam me shpejtësi të rrufeshme. Menjëherë urdhëruam të bëhej një studim në të gjitha ndërtesat dhe oborret, ndonëse kryesisht u takonte oborreve, megjithatë ngritëm në këmbë tërë milicinë. Më pas, shoku Stalin e saktësoi më tepër detyrën dhe porositi të ndërtoheshin tualete të përshtatshme me pagesë, gjë që u bë. Në Moskë u ndërtuan edhe tualete më vete dhe të tëra këto sipas sugjerimeve të Stalinit.  

Më kujtohet një rast kur në një mbledhje apo konferencë erdhën shokë nga provincat. Ejhe (më duket se atëherë ai ishte sekretar organizate në Novosibirsk), me një thjeshtësi prej letonezi, më pyeti: Shoku Hrushov, a është e vërtetë ajo që thonë njerëzit se ju në Moskë po merreni me tualetet e qytetit, sipas porosisë së Stalinit?  E vërtetë është, - iu përgjigja, - unë po merrem me tualetet, që janë një aspekt i kujdesit për njerëzit, sepse ato janë objekte pa të cilët njerëzit nuk bëjnë dot, në një qytet të tillë si Moska. Ja një ngjarje e tillë, në dukje e vogël, dëshmonte se Stalini u kushtonte vëmendje edhe vogëlsirave. Udhëheqës i klasës punëtore të botës, siç e quanin atëherë, udhëheqës i partisë, por ja që syrit të tij nuk i shpëtoi një vogëlsirë e tillë, siç ishin tualetet e qytetit. Ky rast na tërhoqi të tërëve.

Materiali është marrë nga libri KUJTIME (fragmente të zgjedhura), i Nikita Hrushovit

_Përktheu nga origjinali: Nikolla Sudar_

* VENDIMI/ Sekretari i Parë mendonte se energjitë duhet të drejtoheshin vetëm nga prodhimi*

_Si ndaloi Lëvizja e më të mirëve, me urdhër nga lart_

Kjo që po ju tregoj ka ndodhur me siguri në vitin 1932 ose 1933. Atëherë në shoqërinë tonë lindi një lëvizje, siç e quanim ne atëherë Lëvizja e më të mirëve. Skiatorët që punonin në Uzinën e Podhimeve Elektrike të Moskës, e cila në atë kohë zinte vendin e parë në kryeqytet, vendosën të kryejnë një udhëtim me ski nga Moska në Siberi e gjer në Lindjen e Largme. Ata e përfunduan me sukses, u kthyen dhe u shpërblyen. Atyre u dhanë distiktiva, madje edhe medalje. Natyrisht rreth kësaj ngjarjeje u bë shumë zhurmë. Më pas kalorës turkmenë vrapuan me kuaj nga Ashhabadi gjer në Moskë dhe e realizuan kështu synimin e tyre. Më pas nëpër qytete dhe rajone të vendit u përhap Lëvizja e më të mirëve. Papritur Stalini porositi që të ndërpritej ajo, sepse ndryshe nuk do të pushonte asnjëherë. Në rast se ne do inkurajonim, gjë që e kishm filluar ta bënim, atëherë të tërë do të marshonin apo do të vraponin për tu evidentuar, duke u shkëputur kështu nga prodhimi.  Ne, - theksoi, - do të shndrrohemi në endacakë, nëse e inkurajojmë publikisht këtë lëvizje bredharakësh dhe aq më keq, po ta shpërblejmë atë Ajo duhet ndërprerë! Kështu i erdhi fundi Lëvizjes së më të mirëve. Ky veprim më pëlqeu shumë: e para, sepse një zhurmë e tillë nuk ishte e nevojshme; e dyta, se me të vërtetë kjo ishte një lëvizje e dyshimtë, që nxiste kaosin me ato bredhjet dhe marshimet pa fund.

Dita.

----------

